# Der Duke lebt!



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

Gearbox arbeitet tatsächlich an Duke Nukem Forever und zeigt den Shooter heute auf der Penny Arcade Expo gezeigt wird. 2k Games hat einen Live-Stream eingerichtet, den Sie bequem über pcgames.de verfolgen können.

http://www.pcgames.d...m-jetzt-770911/



> *19:28 Uhr*
> Duke Nukem Forever erscheint für PC, Playstation 3 und Xbox 360 - und zwar 2011!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Älteres Material - nicht von der PAX, nicht aktueller Stand_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcAv0eAz96k​


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2010)

ICH HAB ES GEWUSST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thank You Gearbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und anscheinend nutzen sie das letzte Material von 3D Realms!


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

Ob das was wird? :/ 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie da gleich ein Typ auftauch und einfach sagt "haha verarscht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. September 2010)

Ich verstehe den Hype um das Spiel nicht, aber mir solls recht sein.
Ich hoffe nur für die Fans, dass das Spiel so gut wird, wie sie es sich erhoffen.
Nach so vielen Jahren steigt die Erwartung natürlich erheblich.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur für die Fans, dass das Spiel so gut wird, wie sie es sich erhoffen.



Das ist schon seit Jahren egal. Es geht mittlerweile nur noch ums Prinzip ... *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Hype um das Spiel nicht, aber mir solls recht sein.
> Ich hoffe nur für die Fans, dass das Spiel so gut wird, wie sie es sich erhoffen.
> Nach so vielen Jahren steigt die Erwartung natürlich erheblich.



Mir ist ehrlich gesagt egal, wie gut/schlecht das Spiel wird: Kaufen werde ich es trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

/me hoppelt im Kreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. September 2010)

Zam in love


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> /me hoppelt im Kreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



QFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZAM hat den "Todes-Thread" des Duke eröffnet und sogar den Thread zur Wiederbelebung


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

ZAM dreht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Hype um das Spiel nicht


Ich auch nicht. Duke Nukem ** war damals ganz lustig, ansonsten zehrt die Marke doch nur von dem Running Gag.
Mit viel Glück kommt ein brauchbarer Shooter dabei raus. Ob der Nostalgiebonus dann ausreicht dass es Leute gut finden zeigt sich dann.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> QFT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und anderes... *g*
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1974424609
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1973881921
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/3507841
http://my.buffed.de/groups/2103/view/


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> [..] dass es Leute gut finden [..]



Nicht relevant. *g*


----------



## spaten (3. September 2010)

what the F. 
duke nukem war doch erst auf 2066 angesetzt, man haben die sich beeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Duke Nukem Forever wurde offiziell das erste Mal am 27. April 1997 auf der E3 angekündigt. Die eigentliche Entwicklung begann Ende 1997, nachdem bereits Prototypen auf Basis veralteter Technik angefertigt worden waren._

mehr als 10 jahre, 3 enginewechsel, 2 entwicklerteams und eine firma weiter. ich möchte nicht wissen was das alles gekostet hat.


EDIT: come, ... get some.


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

Und doch interessiert es ca. 2000 leute mehr auf buffed, wenn die wow server 10 min down sind, traurig :/


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht relevant. *g*



phhh ich lache dich dann im irc aus wenn Du über dein verschwendetes Geld jammerst =P


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und doch interessiert es ca. 2000 leute mehr auf buffed, wenn die wow server 10 min down sind, traurig :/



Gestern warens sogar 5.000 mehr 



Tikume schrieb:


> phhh ich lache dich dann im irc aus wenn Du über dein verschwendetes Geld jammerst =P



Ich werd still jammern.. *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> phhh ich lache dich dann im irc aus wenn Du über dein verschwendetes Geld jammerst =P


Aus Prinzip wird er, falls es wirklich rauskommt, ein falsches Lächeln aufsetzen und nur um dir kein Recht zu geben es zocken, auch wenn es schlecht sein sollte.


----------



## Held² (3. September 2010)

HAIL TO THE KING BABY !

Ich kann es kaum glauben das Duke nukem wirklich noch erscheinen wird ich glaube damit hat wirklich niemand gerrechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the chinese (3. September 2010)

Eine Legende wird war O_o
und ich dachte das wäre nur ein Märchen.... *schnief*


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2010)

Duke Nukem Fornever

Die Entwicklung ist Blasphemie und würde Gott widerlegen, was die Negation des Seins bedeuten würde. Stoppt diese Götzenanbeter!


----------



## The Paladin (3. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Duke Nukem Fornever
> 
> Die Entwicklung ist Blasphemie und würde Gott widerlegen, was die Negation des Seins bedeuten würde. Stoppt diese Götzenanbeter!



Ich als Katholik sehe nix negatives an diesem Spiel. Ich kenne den Duke nicht, aber ich werde mir das Spiel holen, ich teste Grundsätzlich immer alles. (Ist nicht besonders Klug, Dawn of War 2, Borderlands und Metro 2033 sind reinfälle meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

YAYAYAYA!


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2010)

es darf niemals kommen. es muss eine legende bleiben!


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> es darf niemals kommen. es muss eine legende bleiben!



"I RIP OFF YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK!"


----------



## Knallfix (3. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> HAIL TO THE KING BABY !
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdmW0jbOytw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2010)

Duke Nukem ** war mein erster shooter!

und gott is mir das Kino in erinerung geblieben!


----------



## BlizzLord (4. September 2010)

"Der Release von "Duken Nukem" muss leider um 2 Jahre verschoben werden da uns eine Kiste im dritten Level stört. Unsere Designer arbeiten bereits(höchstwahrscheinlich...vielleicht...okay eigentlich überhaupt nicht) an diesem Problem"

Wir melden uns dann in 2... vielleicht auch 5 Jahren nochmal.


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Wer hätte (!)ernsthaft(!) gedacht, dass es in dieser Welt noch erscheint, vielleicht in einem bizarren Paralleluniversum aber hier, nie und nimmer, wenn es erscheint und es eine Wertung von durchschnittlich 5 bekommt werd ich es mir trotzdem kaufen, es nicht auspacken und es in ein Regal stellen, einen goldenen Rahmen rundherum ziehen und freudig seufzen mit dem Satz: "Hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten!"


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall sämtliche Tests meiden (schwierig im Verlag *g*) und allen mit schmackes in die Leisten treten, die meinen es aufgrund eigener Subjektivität mies machen zu müssen, sobald es raus kommt. :-B


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Jetzt stell ich mir grad ZAM's RL Ban Hammer vor, den irgendein "übermotivierter Tester" volle Granate zwischen die Beine gepfeffert bekommt xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. September 2010)

laaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halte ich für ein gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (4. September 2010)

Release 20011, Ich glaub es erst wenn ich es in den Händen halte ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (4. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich als Katholik sehe nix negatives an diesem Spiel. Ich kenne den Duke nicht, aber ich werde mir das Spiel holen, ich teste Grundsätzlich immer alles. (Ist nicht besonders Klug, Dawn of War 2, Borderlands und Metro 2033 sind reinfälle meiner Meinung nach)



WUT?!?! Metro2033 soll ein Reinfall sein?? Da bin ich anderer Meinung, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Naja ich freu mich natürlich auch auf den Duke wie alle anderen. Da wurde es doch vor einem halben Jahr ca. noch als lächerlich bezeichnet, das man das Spiel so weit rausschiebt. Hoffentlich kommt auch was sehr seeeeeehr gutes dabei raus.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2010)

Kewl - bin zwar nicht so Psycholike drauf deswegen wie ZAM es ist/war - aber Duke ist echt Kult ^^

&#8364;:



The schrieb:


> Ich als Katholik sehe nix negatives an diesem Spiel. Ich kenne den Duke nicht, aber ich werde mir das Spiel holen, ich teste Grundsätzlich immer alles. (Ist nicht besonders Klug, Dawn of War 2, *Borderlands* und *Metro 2033* sind reinfälle meiner Meinung nach)



woot!


----------



## Ol@f (4. September 2010)

Sowas war vor 10 Jahren cool :>


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Sowas ist auch heute noch cool Ol@f!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2010)

*Hail to the King, Baby!*


----------



## Yaglan (4. September 2010)

Ich halte es immer noch irgendwie für ein Fake. Das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das es nach all den Jahren doch noch erscheinen soll......
Mal schauern ob wir es wirklich irgendwann in den händen halten werden.,


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2010)

Nein.

Keine Begründung, einfach nein.


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Doch Falathrim, doch, es gibt einen Spielegott und wir werden alle glücklich bis an unser Leber ... äh Lebensende sein


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2010)

Aber...aber...NICHT VOR NÄCHSTEM SOMMER!

Es wurde angekündigt als ich in die Schule kam, es darf erst herauskommen wenn ich aus der Schule raus bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Keine Angst, vor dem nächsten Sommer wird es garantiert nicht erscheinen *Falathrims Kopf tätschel und Keks rüberreich*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber...aber...NICHT VOR NÄCHSTEM SOMMER!
> 
> Es wurde angekündigt als ich in die Schule kam, es darf erst herauskommen wenn ich aus der Schule raus bin
> 
> ...



Wenns doch früher kommt, dann musst du halt die Schule schmeißen! Alles andere wäre inakzeptabel.


----------



## Rayon (4. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenns doch früher kommt, dann musst du halt die Schule schmeißen! Alles andere wäre inakzeptabel.



haha, einzige lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2010)

Nö...da bezahle ich lieber einen Haufen Moslems, einen Anschlag auf das Studio zu verüben D:


----------



## Edou (4. September 2010)

Und bekommstn Banhammer von Zam ab, da du hier angekündigt hast einen Anschlag verüben zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Duke ftw!


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Keine Angst, vor dem nächsten Sommer wird es garantiert nicht erscheinen *Falathrims Kopf tätschel und Keks rüberreich*



Anscheinend schon. Das Spiel ist fertig, es wird nur noch am Feinschliff gearbeitet. Ein Release vor Sommer wäre also möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nö...da bezahle ich lieber einen Haufen Moslems, einen Anschlag auf das Studio zu verüben D:



Hmm.. was macht ZAM dann das ganze Jahr? O.o


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hmm.. was macht ZAM dann das ganze Jahr? O.o



Einen blutigen Rachefeldzug starten.
Und Plätzchen verkaufen um das Studio wiederaufzubauen.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hmm.. was macht ZAM dann das ganze Jahr? O.o



An seinem Arbeitsplatz sitzen und Falathrims Account foltern :>


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYAKex9UJtc​


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. September 2010)

What are they waiting for...Christmas ?


----------



## TheGui (5. September 2010)

LOL was für sackhaarlose Kinder druften den da DUKE anspielen?

die haben dem Roborter ja nichmal nen satz Bälle hingemalt!


----------



## Yaglan (5. September 2010)

Also so ganz erlich? Ich kann noch nicht glauben das ein Runnig Gag mal sterben wird. 
Das s nach 13 oder bald 14 Jahren doch noch mal erscheinen wird ist schon fast nen Wunder.

Aber das was ZAM gepostet hat sieht ja jeder Menge Spaß aus. Also Floppen ist was anderes.


----------



## Knallfix (5. September 2010)

Aus den Videoquotes 


> "Today I saved the world"&#65279; somebody says.
> 
> Another one&#65279; says "Today I played Duke Nukem Forever"
> 
> who is the boss?



lol^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. September 2010)

das ist doch alles fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das spiel kommt niemals vor starcraft 4 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

Ich wette es Floppt voll, da alle seit Jahren darauf warten und nur Blizzard den erwartungen gerecht werden könnte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2010)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> Ich wette es Floppt voll, da alle seit Jahren darauf warten und nur Blizzard den erwartungen gerecht werden könnte.



Klar genau... einzig und allein Blizzard kann sowas xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. September 2010)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> Ich wette es Floppt voll, da alle seit Jahren darauf warten und nur Blizzard den erwartungen gerecht werden könnte.



Blizzard erfüllt Erwartungen nicht. Sie lassen die Leute denken sie hätten die Erwartungen erfüllt.
Aber es ist zu gefährlich hier darüber zu sprechen...
Sie beobachten mich !!


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2010)

Ich glaube nachwievor erst daran, wenn ichs auf dem PC hab unds läuft, vor allem inklusive Multiplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon abgesehn: Ich hoffe da gibts auch Stripperinnen. Nicht, dass ichs nötig hätte, aber das macht den Duke ja erst so richtig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2010)

War abzusehen - keine Infos mehr.... *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (7. September 2010)

Offesichtlich sind etwa 4 Leve jetzt schon spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und zumindest das Football leveln kennen wir wohl alle noch.

Ganz persönlich finde ich das Blizzard Starcraft 2 verbockt hat.
Ohne Netzwerkmodus machen solche Spiele einfach keinen Sinn und über die Sache mit der LiveID wurde auch schon genug geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Duke Nukem ** hat damals einfach neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.
Das erste mal konnte man auch übereinander stehen und es gab rudimentäres echtes 3D und nicht wie bei D**m 2.5d.
Richtiges 3D hat dann wohl erst Beben ein halbes Jahr später gebracht.
Und wer Level entworfen hat fürs Spiel weiß auch was alles möglich war an Aufzügen, Fallen, zerstörbaren Wänden etc.
Und das allerwichtigste es war irgendwie lustig eine Pipebomb zu nehmen und einen fiesen Alienkadaver in die Luft zu jagen oder im Deathmatch Leute zu schrumpfen und zu zerstiefeln.

Und wie heißt es nihct so schön: Früher war alles besser.

Ohne Demo werde ich wohl etwas warten, bis ich mir das Spiel kaufen und es müssen sehr sehr hohe Erwartungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

War es das schon mit Infos zum Duke, ist er schon wieder in seinem Grab verschwunden, wird er jemals erscheinen und was hat eigentlich Bersis Bild damit zu tun, das alles und noch mehr,
das nächste mal bei X-Faktor das Unfassbare *gg*


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Momentan kommt einiges vom Game an Infos rein (Gametrailers.com etc.), ich bin aufjedenfall sehr gespannt.


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

YAY





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-97N6jNKb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> YAY



Gestern und heute mein Hauptthema *g* 
Sieht so aus, als wäre die Aussage damals bzgl. "Demo noch dieses Jahr", garnicht so unrealistisch. :O


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Und weils so schön ist, noch was zu lesen News bei Golem


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> YAY
> 
> *Video*




lol geil


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMjJL6SWs_U

Remake vom indizierten Titel


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Gibts diesen remake zu kaufen?


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gibts diesen remake zu kaufen?



Persönliche Meinung ... Als Fanprojekt wird das wahrscheinlich eher eine kostenlose Geschichte. Die haben wohl das Ok von Take2 und Gearbox. Wenn Take2 das vermarkten wollen würde, naja bei der Verwendung der Unreal-Engine für kommerzielle Zwecke muss man ordentlich was löhnen, von daher nehm ich eher an, dass es kostenlos werden wird.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Oktober 2010)

Fehlt nur noch der Warcraftfilm! *g*


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

Offiziell Vorbestellbar!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de...6Y8A/buffed-21/

Die Februar-Angabe stimmt aber garantiert nicht. ^^


----------



## Manowar (25. Oktober 2010)

Das gibts ja garnicht 
Vorbestellen werd ich es zwar nicht, aber spielen muss ich es auf jeden Fall :>


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der Warcraftfilm! *g*



Der hat doch soviel mit Kult, Mytos und Nostalgie-Gefühlen zu tun wie die Twillightreihe mit echtem Horrorfilm für richtige Kerls (ich wollte erst Heterosexualität schreiben, aber daran stören sich vielleicht wieder ein paar Erbsenzähler).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der hat doch soviel mit Kult, Mytos und Nostalgie-Gefühlen zu tun wie die Twillightreihe mit echtem Horrorfilm für richtige Kerls (ich wollte erst Heterosexualität schreiben, aber daran stören sich vielleicht wieder ein paar Erbsenzähler).



Na ja.. zu unserer Zeit haben Vampire aber noch Blut gesaugt und keine Schw... erm... *hust*
John Carpenter's Vampires > Twilight.

Und der Warcraft-Film könnte einfach nur 20 Minuten lang ein Schwarzweiß-Standbild von einem Glas Mayonnaise zeigen. So lange jeder, der WoW spielt oder es mal eine Zeitlang gespielt hat, sich das Teil wenigstens einmal im Kino anschaut, klingelt es ganz heftig in der Kasse - und wenn der Film noch so schlecht wird.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ehh alles Marketing 

Sobald es wirklich mal released wird.
Kauft sich den Scheiss jeder nur um sagen zu können: "Ich habe den Duke release überlebt."

Und Twilight ist halt nen Mädchen Film für sehr "mächliche"(tolles Wort oder ) Mädchen. :>


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Kauft sich den Scheiss jeder nur um sagen zu können: "Ich habe den Duke release überlebt."



überlebt 
erlebt

^^


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> überlebt
> erlebt
> 
> ^^



Naja so wie die Leute beim Verkaufsstart abgehen werden. Trifft beides zu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. November 2010)

ER IST DA!!!!!! 

oder wenigsten mal die HP. :> http://www.dukenukemreloaded.com/index.html#


----------



## TheGui (28. November 2010)

ich wenn das Spiel endlich im Handel liegt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UaJWzw79GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. November 2010)

@Vorposter 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wmC3hCE7I9k[/youtube]

Pinguin bist du  So läufst du zum Laden!

Bär bin ich


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich wenn das Spiel endlich im Handel liegt!



Epic, this is!


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ER IST DA!!!!!!
> 
> oder wenigsten mal die HP. :> http://www.dukenukem...com/index.html#




Das ist aber die Seite zu dem Fanprojekt des *Indizierter titel*-Remakes.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Seite zu dem Fanprojekt des *Indizierter titel*-Remakes.




Hab mich auch schon gewundert ^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (29. November 2010)

Always bet on Duke!


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

*3 Mai!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b78TKZIyw


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2011)

Ich warte auf den release .. wenn ZAM dann jammert im IRC wie schlecht es doch ist ... dann kommt meine Stunde. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den release .. wenn ZAM dann jammert im IRC wie schlecht es doch ist ... dann kommt meine Stunde. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165665-der-duke-lebt/page__view__findpost__p__2801651
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165665-der-duke-lebt/page__view__findpost__p__2801660


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2011)

Da bleibt doch nur zu sagen: Hail to the King, baby!


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief gief


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *3 Mai!*



3 Mai Ami. 6.Mai Österreich


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 3 Mai Ami. 6.Mai Österreich



Ja, 6. Mai auch in D. .. aber am 3. Mai endet die Ära endgültig 

Ich bin für eine Traileranalyse - weil nach dreimaligem Anschauen kam es mir so vor, als wären da einige Landschaften ziemlich einfallslos und öde


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Januar 2011)

Der Mai in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Firun (21. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Mai in diesem Jahr?



Mwwahahaha   made my day


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Mwwahahaha   made my day




._.

Ich frag doch nur^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ._.
> 
> Ich frag doch nur^^



In diesem Forum fehlt wirklich noch ein Thread für " Hilfe mein Hirn schaltet Automatisch auf  Standby ".


----------



## --Wolfner-- (21. Januar 2011)

Sieht das....SCHEIßE aus ^^ (grafisch)

Is mir aber wurscht. Würds auch mit der Grafik vom 2001-Trailer nehmen.
Wenns so gut und abwechslungsreich wie The Birth (Duke3D - AddOn-Episode) ist, kann eigentlich nixmehr schiefgehen.
Und da spricht nicht die Nostalgie aus mir. Ich hab The Birth erst letzten Sommer das erste mal richtig durchgespielt 

Blindkauf. Und wenns noch so beschissene Kritiken kriegt.


Right in the jewels.


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> In diesem Forum fehlt wirklich noch ein Thread für " Hilfe mein Hirn schaltet Automatisch auf  Standby ".



Entweder du hast es nicht kapiert oder du verpackst deine Ironie verdammt gut. Das Spiel wurde schon so drölftrilliarden Mal verschoben, dass man wirklich fragen muss ob es wieder auf nächstes Jahr verschoben wird, beim Duke weiß mans ja nie.


----------



## Asayur (21. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Entweder du hast es nicht kapiert oder du verpackst deine Ironie verdammt gut. Das Spiel wurde schon so drölftrilliarden Mal verschoben, dass man wirklich fragen muss ob es wieder auf nächstes Jahr verschoben wird, beim Duke weiß mans ja nie.



Mach dir nix draus, es gibt Leute, die haben nicht gewusst, dass das Spiel schon seit einer Dekade überfällig ist ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, 6. Mai auch in D. .. aber am 3. Mai endet die Ära endgültig
> 
> Ich bin für eine Traileranalyse - weil nach dreimaligem Anschauen kam es mir so vor, als wären da einige Landschaften ziemlich einfallslos und öde



Ich find' die "Story" etwas sonderbar, auch wenn diese eh keine große Rolle spielen wird: Der Duke war halt mal eine Zeitlang just for fun verschwunden und als die Aliens sämtliche Weiber hochbeamen, bequemt er sich doch mal wieder zurück in die Schlacht. Schwer gepanzerte Wildsäue, viel nacktes Fleisch und funktionierende Urinale waren vor mehr als einem Jahrzehnt Features, über die man in einem Spiel gesprochen hat, aber inzwischen leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert und da braucht es mehr, als einen neuen, sichtbaren Urinstrahl für gute Kritiken. Und Monster in die Klöten zu boxen, ist sicher cool, aber das sagt halt leider alles nix über die Substanz des Spiels aus. Der Trailer reitet ganz arg auf der Persönlichkeit des Duke herum - wir sind schmutzig, schamlos und versaut und haben Spaß dabei! Schicke Message, aber ich hätt' gern ein bissl mehr Gameplay gesehen.

Ich hoffe, das wird nicht so'n vierstündiges Run&Gun-Erlebnis, bei dem man sich von Cutscene zu Cutscene ballert. Mit sowas kann ich in CoD leben, aber hier will ich Lava, Geheimtüren, Aufzüge und Keycards! Ich will mein Gehirn für mehr gebrauchen als das einbrennen virtueller Nippel in mein Gedächtnis! Ich will endlich mal wieder gefordert werden! Ich glaube, ich erwarte schon wieder viel zu viel...


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schwer gepanzerte Wildsäue, viel nacktes Fleisch und funktionierende Urinale waren vor mehr als einem Jahrzehnt Features, über die man in einem Spiel gesprochen hat, aber inzwischen leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert und da braucht es mehr, als einen neuen, sichtbaren Urinstrahl für gute Kritiken.



Ich kann dir nur Fränkels Artikel in der aktuellen PCAction ("Der große Serienreport: Geliebte Serientäter") ans Herz legen, Zitat: "Im Grunde wünschen Zocker von Fortsetzungen nämlich keineswegs Innovation, sondern einfach nur den gleichen Scheiss noch mal". <3 *g*


Noch was anderes an alle: Der Vorgänger ist indiziert, also bitte keine Bilder, oder Inhaltsbeschreibungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Vorgängertitel bringen (bewerben). Danke :-)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

@gleicher Scheiß nochmal: Jau, darum BITTE wieder Keycards, kleine Puzzles und komplexe Level. Ob man die Pisse jetzt sehen kann oder nicht, ist mir echt egal!


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ob man die Pisse jetzt sehen kann oder nicht, ist mir echt egal!



Das würde Deutschland doch so oder so "cutten". *rolleyes*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das würde Deutschland doch so oder so "cutten". *rolleyes*



Ist mir erst Recht egal, weil ich nicht in Deutschland wohne.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Januar 2011)

Im Grunde ist es doch das Gleiche wie mit Diablo 3 ^^.
EIGENTLICH wünschen sich die Benutzer Diablo 2 in 10 mal so groß mit 10000 Uniques und Runenworten und Möglichkeiten für lustiges Builds.
Im Grunde etwas, was jede drittklassige Spieleschmiede in 6 Monaten zusammenschustern können sollte.

Ich würde vom neuen Atomherzog schöne große Level mit Geheimgangen, markige Sprüche, nackte Weiber und noch mehr lustige Waffen erwarten.
RICHTIG Klasse wäre der Coopmodus von damals und wieder die Möglichkeit an der Schwierigkeit des Spiels in einer Scriptdatei rumzubasteln *G*.
Es gab damals nix besseres, als die HP der Monster zu verdoppeln und dann das Spiel mit mehreren Leuten auf sehr schwer coop durchzuspielen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Entweder du hast es nicht kapiert oder du verpackst deine Ironie verdammt gut. Das Spiel wurde schon so drölftrilliarden Mal verschoben, dass man wirklich fragen muss ob es wieder auf nächstes Jahr verschoben wird, beim Duke weiß mans ja nie.



Es ist so, wenn man schreibt den 3 oder 6 Mai, April usw. und das Jahr nicht erwähnt. Dann weis man das es sich um dieses Jahr handelt. Sollt eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2011)

Amazon sagt 20. Mai 2011 erscheint das Spiel
Und das ist gut so, am 6. Mai hätte ich nämlich vorraussichtlich meine mündliche Prüfung noch nicht gehabt 

Achso, und der Trailer ist mal der Hammer  Überlustig, neeeed


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Amazon sagt 20. Mai 2011 erscheint das Spiel
> Und das ist gut so, am 6. Mai hätte ich nämlich vorraussichtlich meine mündliche Prüfung noch nicht gehabt



Den Termin hatte Amazon schon seit über einer Woche stehen. Der wird wohl demnächst in den 6. Mai umgeändert


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Termin hatte Amazon schon seit über einer Woche stehen. Der wird wohl demnächst in den 6. Mai umgeändert



Verdammt!


----------



## --Wolfner-- (22. Januar 2011)

Jetzt brauchen sie nur noch Doom 4 auf der diesjährigen Quakecon anzukündigen und ich bin für dieses Jahr zufrieden


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Januar 2011)

2011 ist sowieso Hammer für Zocker.

Crysis 2
Dead Space 2
Bulletstorm
Little Big Planet 2 
Fable 3 Pc
Und der Duke


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-b78TKZIyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Januar 2011)

Ich zitiere mal kurz aus der neuen PC GAMES:



> Größte Hoffnung: Der Duke ist nach wie vor der absolute Shooter-Köing
> Schlimmmste Befürchtung: Spielerisch kommt das Ding zehn Jahre zu spät.



Zum Thema pinkeln: Warum ist die Szene in dem Video verpixelt? Und warum ist "Fucking" verpiept?

Sch... Amerikaner, warum wird das Spiel dort "Rated 17+" wenn es bearbeitet wird?


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist mir erst Recht egal, weil ich nicht in Deutschland wohne.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 2011 ist sowieso Hammer für Zocker.
> 
> Crysis 2
> Dead Space 2
> ...



Wie kannst du nur Arkham City vergessen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Januar 2011)

Ist Little Big Planet 2 in Europa/Deutschland noch nicht auf dem Markt? Die Werbung im US-Fernsehen ist schon lustig. "But how should i know, that i'm finished? You'll never will finish it." (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist Little Big Planet 2 in Europa/Deutschland noch nicht auf dem Markt? Die Werbung im US-Fernsehen ist schon lustig. "But how should i know, that i'm finished? You'll never will finish it." (oder so ähnlich)



Habs gestern im Gamestop gesehen. Die haben da sogar ne nette Aktion grad. Wenn du zwei gebrauchte Spiele abgibst die auf der Gamestop Liste stehen, dann kannst du Little Big Planet 2 oder Mass Effect 2 für 10€ neu kaufen. Also wer grad noch zwei alte Spiele rumfahren hat, sollte mal schauen ob die auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zum Thema pinkeln: Warum ist die Szene in dem Video verpixelt? Und warum ist "Fucking" verpiept?
> 
> Sch... Amerikaner, warum wird das Spiel dort "Rated 17+" wenn es bearbeitet wird?



Die Szenen sind nur zensiert aufgrund der ESRB. Beim Release sind alle Szenen unzensiert, so wie sein sollten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2011)

Sin ja selbst die 3 weiblichen sekundären Geschlechtsorgane des Alienviechs verpixelt ;D

HABEN WILL! (Das Spiel... nich die 3 weiblichen sekundären Geschlechtsorgane )


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Januar 2011)

Ein MP Modus wär wohl das Schärfste bei dem Game . Neben dem grandiosen SP Modus natürlich!


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2011)

Es soll eine synchronisierte Version geben, mit der Stimme von Manfred Lehmmann (Bruce Willis) als Duke. oO
Oh Noes!!!
Ok, die Stimme hätte was, aber Übersetzungen enden doch grad bei dem Spiel in einer Fremdschämkatastrophe...


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2011)

Einfach auf Englisch stellen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es soll eine synchronisierte Version geben, mit der Stimme von Manfred Lehmmann (Bruce Willis) als Duke. oO
> Oh Noes!!!
> Ok, die Stimme hätte was, aber Übersetzungen enden doch grad bei dem Spiel in einer Fremdschämkatastrophe...



Ich find' Manfred Lehmann ja super, aber als Duke? "Kommt und holt euch ne Packung, ihr Schweinebacken!" 
Uah...!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2011)

Wie alles seit jahren auf englisch spielen


----------



## Haxxler (23. Januar 2011)

Is doch ganz nett, dass sie sich dafür so einen guten Synchronsprecher holen. Werds auf jeden Fall im Original zocken, aber bestimmt auch mal in die deutsche Synchro reinhören.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

Der mag ja gut sein, er klingt nur keinen Meter wie der echte Duke!


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2011)

Wer hat denn den "echten" Duke überhaupt synchronisiert gehabt?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

gab es denn jemals eine deutsche sprachausgabe? also ich meine ich hätte immer im englischem original gezockt, wobei es auch gut sein knn das ich absichtlich das original gewählt hab..


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

Den gabs nur auf Englisch - zumindest soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann. Ist ne Weile her, dass ich das zum letzten Mal gespielt hab ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

Damals waren Computerspiele noch für echte Männer und wir brauchten nicht von jedem Scheiß eine deutsche Fassung!


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube bis vor 8-9 Jahren hatte ich von Diablo 2 abgesehen überhaupt kein Spiel was deutsch war :f
Nichtmal für meine PlayStation.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Damals waren Computerspiele noch für echte Männer und wir brauchten nicht von jedem Scheiß eine deutsche Fassung!





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube bis vor 8-9 Jahren hatte ich von Diablo 2 abgesehen überhaupt kein Spiel was deutsch war :f
> Nichtmal für meine PlayStation.


DSA war im Original sogar Deutsch


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Damals waren Computerspiele noch für echte Männer und wir brauchten nicht von jedem Scheiß eine deutsche Fassung!



Du meinst wohl eher das die Spiele früher auch weniger Anspruch hatten und so auch die letzten Grobmotoriker noch ihren Spaß hatten, oder wie darf man das verstehen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher das die Spiele früher auch weniger Anspruch hatten und so auch die letzten Grobmotoriker noch ihren Spaß hatten, oder wie darf man das verstehen



Mit Sicherheit nicht. Mit Ultima VII oder Might & Magic III wären die meisten Möchtegern-"Gamer" heutzutage meilenweit überfordert. Spiele werden nachweislich immer blöder und einfacher, weil sie inzwischen ein Massenmarkt sind und weil sogar meine Oma unter die Gamer gegangen ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den gabs nur auf Englisch - zumindest soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann. Ist ne Weile her, dass ich das zum letzten Mal gespielt hab ^^




Ja und wer hatte seine Stimme für ihn gegeben?^^ Oder wars nur ne Computeranimierte stimme?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Dann war die Fragestellung verwirrend. Ein Synchronsprecher setzt ja vorraus das er die eine Stimme in eine andere Sprache "synchronisiert"...

Dann suchst du einfach nur nach nem Sprecher... 



Da der Duke soweit ich weiß immer die selbe Stimme hatte und das Originalspiel schon uuuralt is nehme ich an das das irgendein Noname Sprecher war... Bin aber auch zu faul um drüber nachzugoogeln...


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

Gegen ne Synchronisierte Version hätte ich nichts. Abgesehen davon bevorzuge ich aber doch meistens Originale. Der englische Sprecher hört sich in meinen Ohren einfach nen Tick cooler an.


Bei Duke Nukem ists wieder eine Sache, aber man stelle sich Motal Kombat eingedeutscht vor - wäre das selbe mit den Announcern von UT: schrecklich.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann war die Fragestellung verwirrend. Ein Synchronsprecher setzt ja vorraus das er die eine Stimme in eine andere Sprache "synchronisiert"...
> 
> Dann suchst du einfach nur nach nem Sprecher...



Eigentlich müsste Synchronsprecher schon richtig sein - "synchron" hat ja nichts mit einer Landessprache zu tun und bei Cartoons und Spielen gibt es ja in dem Sinne auch keine Originalfassung die mit den Schauspieler-eigenen Stimmen abgedreht wurde. Also so oder so müssen die Stimmen auf das Medium synchronisiert werden?! 

Haha das macht Spaß!

@Ceiwyn, etwas ausm Zusammenhang gelesen - es ging bei Anspruchsvollen Spielen nicht um Duke Nukem - haha sicher nicht


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

hm naja in diesen fällen vielleicht...

wobei beim synchronisieren ja etwas angepasst wird. wie du bereits erwähnt hast, gibt es bei nem cartoon ja keine stimme der figur an sich. nur die, die die figur gesprochen hat... nicht synchronisiert... 

wikipedius sagt:

Synchronisation (Film):

Als Synchronisation oder Synchronisierung
bezeichnet man in der Filmproduktion das
Herstellen eines Gleichlaufs zwischen Bild und
Ton. Ebenfalls als Synchronisation wird die
nachträgliche Vertonung einer Fremdsprache in
die Sprache des Aufführungslandes bezeichnet.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist die Frage ob bei einer nicht realen Figur das nicht trotzdem synchronisieren genannt wird. 
Wikipedius find ich nice!


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2011)

Eine deutsche Version...wie süß!

Es gab nichts schöneres als damals ne Schweinebacke in den Arsch getreten zu haben und dann fielen die Worte: "Hail to the king baby!" Einfach nur göttlich!


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VFFR-5a-Ko


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. März 2011)

... und am Ende schreibt Gearbox auch nur: "When it's done!"
*ggg*


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2011)

der kommende duke nukem teil trägt wirklich zurecht den titel "FOREVER"


----------



## MasterXoX (24. März 2011)




----------



## The Paladin (24. März 2011)

Also, Randy Pitchford ist mir Sympathisch ^^

Mir ist es egal wann der Duke kommt, je länger sie dafür brauchen, um so besser wird es (Hoffe ich).

Es gibt ja Spieleschmieden die hauen ihre Spiele einfach so auf den Markt und müssen sie nachträglich ausbessern. Da ist es mir lieber länger auf ein Spiel zu warten und ein tolles Spielerlebniss zu haben, anstatt sofort eines zu bekommen und wegen Glitches, bugs und so nachpatchen zu müssen.

Hail to the King ^^


----------



## Morinas (24. März 2011)

Es ist schön, wenn man sich erlauben kann Leute nach Strich und Faden zuverarschen.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

Morinas schrieb:


> Es ist schön, wenn man sich erlauben kann Leute nach Strich und Faden zuverarschen.



Ich will hier keine Mimimi-Sachen lesen - und JA das ist Zensur! *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2011)

Nein das Zamsur nicht Zensur


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2011)

Muha ich hätt jetzt so einige Wetten gewonnen. :>


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2011)

Jetzt weiss ich warum Zam so scharf darauf ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_ES4_ReAmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. April 2011)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das ein beschissener Aprilscherz ist...


----------



## Berserkius (2. April 2011)

Haha geil gemacht , dann werde ich im Spiel meine helle freude haben.


----------



## Lillyan (2. April 2011)

Bei dem was ich bisher gehört habe würd es mich nicht wundern, wenn das rein kommt


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Sufu brachte jetzt in dem Thread nix zu Tage .. aber hat einer vllt ne Ahnung wie die Systemanforderungen sind? Google findet auch nix ... dürften also unbekannt sein oder? 

Aja .. nein wie drollig wie die Affen mit Kacke schmeißen ..


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sufu brachte jetzt in dem Thread nix zu Tage .. aber hat einer vllt ne Ahnung wie die Systemanforderungen sind? Google findet auch nix ... dürften als unbekannt sein oder?



Sind noch nicht veröffentlicht worden. Ich rechne mit relativ niedrigen Anforderungen.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das ein beschissener Aprilscherz ist...



Nö - Berichterstattung der letzten Monate besagt, dass es ein Spielelement ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2011)

Da das Spiel ja eh USK 18 bekommen wird, kann man sowas auch einbauen. Bei dem anderem Trailer wird er ja von 2 Damen "bedient".


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Hat auf alle Fälle was ..  .. nur was ist die Frage  Ne mal im Ernst seit dem ich die CE vorbestellt habe (und grummel ich musste mich wieder bei Amazon anmelden .. *grrr*) freu ich mich umso mehr auf dat Game 

Die Büste ist mir  
wuahahahaha


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. April 2011)

Bitte, bitte, BITTE, liebe Schüler: Bewerft Eure Klassenkameraden und Lehrer jetzt nicht mit Kacke! Es ist schlimm genug, dass dauernd auf Killerspiele gehauen wird, aber wenn jetzt auch noch Scheißspiele kritisiert werden, macht Zocken bald gar keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2011)

Das ist bestimmt eine Verschwörung von Hello Kitty (Mädchen) und Lego (Jungen).

Beide haben MMO's.... die wollen die Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, BITTE, liebe Schüler: Bewerft Eure Klassenkameraden und Lehrer jetzt nicht mit Kacke! Es ist schlimm genug, dass dauernd auf Killerspiele gehauen wird, aber wenn jetzt auch noch Scheißspiele kritisiert werden, macht Zocken bald gar keinen Spaß mehr...


Du hast ja auch schon Panik wenn in den Medien berichtet wird, wie Lehrer vor ihren Schülern Kaninchen schlachten und es dann grillen und den Kids zum Essen geben


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch schon Panik wenn in den Medien berichtet wird, wie Lehrer vor ihren Schülern Kaninchen schlachten und es dann grillen und den Kids zum Essen geben



Vor allem war das ne freiwillige Veranstaltung und das Programm bekannt... und bei uns früher Alltag... *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. April 2011)

Zu unserer Zeit hat man noch gezwungenermaßen Kuhaugen und anderen Mist live seziert und wer sich weigerte, bekam eine sechs. Aber bei allen Schwachsinnsaktionen, die heute in Schulen stattfinden und irgendwie auf Spiele zurückgeführt werden könnten, schrillen bei mir inzwischen die Alarmglocken. In England kann's mir eigentlich egal sein, wir haben in unseren Games Blut UND Titten, aber was bringt's, wenn ich für den Job nur noch beschnittenen, pädagogisch wertvollen Mist zocken darf?


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Hmm zu meiner Zeit net  
Die Kids haben ja sogar dagegen Unterschriften gesammelt .. aber egal da muss man durch .. auch wenn ich es ein wenig heftig fand .. so genug OT sonst krieg ich noch Ärger mit dem Forendiktator


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vor allem war das ne freiwillige Veranstaltung und das Programm bekannt... und bei uns früher Alltag... *g*






> Sie kritisieren vor allem den "Medienrummel als maßlos übertrieben". Und sie fragen sich, warum die Eltern sich erst bei einem toten Kaninchen in der Schule Sorgen machen. Warum nicht schon "zu Hause am Bildschrim, wo Kinder ohne Furcht gewalttätige Filme sowie Spiele konsumieren?"


http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0,1518,754572,00.html


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0,1518,754572,00.html



[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]"Allerdings vergaß die Schule, die Eltern zu informieren. " [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Überall steht was anderes - Angst-Hass-Terror-Medien ftw. ^^[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Aber das war genug Offtopic.[/font]


----------



## Cazor (4. April 2011)

Ich hab da ne Mail von Amazon, die habter sicher auch. Muss mal meiner Vorfreude Raum schaffen^^



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie haben bei Amazon.de ein oder mehrere Exemplare des Spiels 'Duke Nukem Forever' vorbestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihre Einladung zum 'First Access Club'.



Hm, angeschaut, ahja, ein Erscheinungstermin! 10.06.2011
Endlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hail to the King, Baby!

*


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne Mail von Amazon, die habter sicher auch. Muss mal meiner Vorfreude Raum schaffen^^
> 
> Hm, angeschaut, ahja, ein Erscheinungstermin! 10.06.2011
> Endlich.




Mh - ich hab Firstaccess seit die Aktion mit der Borderlands CE eingeführt wurde aber fühl mich langsam hingehalten *g* Bis auf das popelige Sondericon im Gearbox-Forum hat man davon bisher relativ nix.. *g*
Für genau diesen Müll könnte mich Gearbox btw. eigentlich mal kreuzweise. Ich mein, wer außer Fans will denn schon Firstaccess. Und dann verarschen die einen mit Borderlands CE nur ums in die Vorbestellerbox zu packen. Das setzt doch sicher ein Zeichen - wahrscheinlich wirds nur 50% vom Content geben und der Rest als DLCs nachgeliefert...  Wie refinanziert man 13 Jahre Entwicklungsfail? Indem man die treuesten Fans verarscht. Nice <3


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich hab Firstaccess seit die Aktion mit der Borderlands CE eingeführt wurde aber fühl mich langsam hingehalten *g* Bis auf das popelige Sondericon im Gearbox-Forum hat man davon bisher relativ nix.. *g*



Die Demo soll wohl noch diesen Monat kommen


----------



## Cazor (4. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich hab Firstaccess seit die Aktion mit der Borderlands CE eingeführt wurde aber fühl mich langsam hingehalten *g* Bis auf das popelige Sondericon im Gearbox-Forum hat man davon bisher relativ nix.. *g*




zu was andrem is das auch nich da als zum hinhalten^^


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen die aktuelle PC Action am Mittwoch zu holen.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

> Publisher 2K Games hat heute in seinem Forum die offiziellen PC-Systemvoraussetzungen zum kommenden Shooter-Spektakel Duke Nukem Forever veröffentlicht. Diese fallen -erwartungsgemäß- nicht allzu drastisch aus. Empfohlen wird beispielsweise unter anderem ein Dual Core-Prozessor mitsamt 2 Gigabyte Hauptspeicher sowie einer Grafikkarte vom Kaliber Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/ ATI Radeon HD 3850. Da der Titel Verwendung von Valves Steam macht, ist außerdem eine einmalige Online-Authentifizierung vonnöten.
> 
> Ab dem 10. Juni können Shooter-Fans voraussichtlich wieder mit dem Duke in die Schlacht gegen eklige Alienhorden ziehen. Nach der jüngsten Releaseverschiebung soll der heißerwartete Titel nämlich dann endgültig erschienen. Zahllose Anhänger des adligen Muskelprotzes, darunter natürlich auch Teile der PCGames-Redaktion, hoffen, dass dieser Termin auch wirklich eingehalten wird und die annähernd 14-jährige Entwicklungsodyssee damit endlich zu einem Ende kommt. Deutsche Spieler müssen sich übrigens nicht um etwaige Schnitte in der hierzulande erscheinenden Version sorgen: Publisher 2K Games hat nämlich bereits vor einigen Wochen mitteilen lassen, dass Duke Nukem Forever Uncut erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...


Quelle

JAaaa endlich sind sie DA 

Quelle


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Quelle
> JAaaa endlich sind sie DA




Ich "jubel" erst, wenn die Demo raus ist


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Jaa war aber schon wichtig für mich


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Mai 2011)

Ist die in Deutschland zu kaufende Version dann auf Deutsch oder nur mit deutschem Untertitel? Ich hoffe ja auf letzteres oder das man die Sprache auswählen kann


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, wie stark es entmannt wird. Sprich: Splatter raus, Blut raus, Titten raus.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, wie stark es entmannt wird. Sprich: Splatter raus, Blut raus, Titten raus.



Splatter raus für Deutschland, ja aber Titten? Wir sind doch net in Amerika


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Garnet es kommt uncut raus

und ich gehe mal davon aus, das man die Sprache auswählen kann .. obwohl die Synchronstimme ist die von Bruce Willis .. bin mal gespannt


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Garnet es kommt uncut raus



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. ^^ Es wird halt eine Selbstzensur geben und keine von der USK vorgegebene. Deswegen ja "uncut".


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

http://www.pcgames.de/Duke-Nukem-Forever-PC-16409/News/Duke-Nukem-Forever-Uncut-in-Deutschland-Deutsch-und-Englisch-als-Sprachen-waehlbar-814370/

Lese und staune .. es kommt Uncut raus..


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Hm, dann muss ich meine Aussage wohl revidieren. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Grafik, was Splatter angeht, auf dem Niveau vom _"Vorgänger" _ist.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Bitte editier deinen Post denn soweit ich weiß, ist das von dir erwähnte auf dem Index .. also änder des bitte um


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Tz, mir hat das als 6-jähriger in meiner Entwicklung nicht geschadet. Ebenso wenig wie Dumm 1 oder Siedler 1-2.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Mag ja sein trotzdem ist man in öffentlichen Foren darauf erpicht das die Namen Indizierter Spiele nicht genannt werden .. ganz einfach


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. ^^ Es wird halt eine Selbstzensur geben und keine von der USK vorgegebene. Deswegen ja "uncut".



Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, sollte man sich aus dem Thema raushalten.

Die USK gibt keine Schnitte vor - Die bewertet das Spiel. Mehr nicht. Die Schnitte kommen IMMER vom Publisher/Entwickler, weil sie das Spiel irgendwie in Deutschland veröffentlichen wollen. Die USK vergibt nur das jeweilige Siegel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, sollte man sich aus dem Thema raushalten.



Das geb ich mal zurück. Bei dem Post erübrigt sich es eigentlich, etwas dazu zu sagen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das geb ich mal zurück. Bei dem Post erübrigt sich es eigentlich, etwas dazu zu sagen.



Weil du daneben liegst? 

Um es für dich ausführlicher zu schreiben:

Ein Publisher lässt gegen eine bestimmte Gebühr die USK Spiel X prüfen auf ein USK-Siegel. Die USK spielt dann das, testet bestimmte Abschnitte etc. etc. etc. und entscheidet dann welches Siegel Spiel X bekommt. Der Publisher erfährt das natürlich vorher und sollte die USK sagen "Äh, Leute. So kommt uns das hier nicht auf dem Markt. Dafür vergeben wir kein Siegel, weil hier zu viel Blut etc." kann der Publisher alleine über mögliche Schnitte entscheiden. Der USK ist das weitesgehend egal, denn wird Spiel X nicht angepasst gibt es kein Siegel und es kommt nicht in den deutschen Handel. Entscheidet sich jedoch der Publisher für die Schnitte, dann muss er die angepasste Version erneut einreichen und dann entscheidet die USK ob diese Version ein Siegel bekommt oder nicht. 

Halten wir fest: Die USK entscheidet nur über das hässliche Siegel auf der Packung. Direkte Schnitte gibt sie nicht vor, denn die kommen wenn dann freiwillig vom Publisher, weil er nicht auf den Spielemarkt Deutschland verzichten will. Er kann es auch sein lassen und darf das Spiel dann halt nicht vertreiben. Siehe Toter Reis 2. Capcom hat sich gegen mögliche Anpassungen gestellt und das Action-Spiel erst gar nicht der USK vorgelegt. Bulletstorm wurde z.B. freiwillig geschnitten auf Anweisung vom Publisher EA. Der USK lag glaube auch hier kein Originalmuster vor, sondern direkt die extrem entschärfte und zerstümmelte Spielversion.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Mai 2011)

Und wenn schon Blut raus, Splatter raus und Titten rein ^^.
Wenn die raus wären, dann ist in Amiland ja gleich wieder ein zensiert vor


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2011)

Wie Dracun schon schrieb, ist da nichts zensiert. Es gibt auch nur eine Version weltweit, die alle Sprachversionen enthält. Btw. sehe ich keinen Grund für Anfeindungen - und ja auch die Ausdrucksweise und ein Befehlston können als Anfeindungen interpretiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. was Razyl schreibt ist nicht ganz vollständig. Will der Hersteller ein Spiel hier auf den Markt bringen, arbeitet er gern mal im Vorfeld mit USK Zusammen, um die notwendigen Schnitte vorzunehmen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

I find deinen Ava einfach nur genial


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

Das neue Spiel wird niemals an die alten heranreichen. Ich werd es mir angucken aber ich zweifel sehr stark daran.

Darum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Mai 2011)

Wow, der war echt unlustig^^


----------



## iceteaboss (9. Mai 2011)

Wieso werden in Deutschland Spiele zensiert oder vom Markt genommen die eh ab 18 sind?

Komm aus der Schweiz und kenn sowas nicht und wollte mach fragen.


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2011)

DA lesen .. 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184159-jugendschutz/
dann weißt du auch warum  
besonders hervorzuheben sind

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184159-jugendschutz/page__view__findpost__p__3060620
& aus diesem Thread hier
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165665-der-duke-lebt/page__view__findpost__p__3071656
sowie
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165665-der-duke-lebt/page__view__findpost__p__3071800
ansonsten wäre da noch
http://www.bundespruefstelle.de/
&
http://www.usk.de/

Viel Informationsmaterial 
Aja http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterhaltungssoftware_Selbstkontrolle sowie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundespr%C3%BCfstelle_f%C3%BCr_jugendgef%C3%A4hrdende_Medien

Denke dat sollte reichen oder ??


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Wieso werden in Deutschland Spiele zensiert oder vom Markt genommen die eh ab 18 sind?
> 
> Komm aus der Schweiz und kenn sowas nicht und wollte mach fragen.





Dracun schrieb:


> Viele Links


Oder anders gesagt: Weil in Deutschland (und auch in diversen anderen Ländern) gerne mal "übereifrige Organisationen" den Durchschnittsbürger entmünden, weil sie nichts Besseres zu tun und auch sonst keine richtigen Probleme haben. 

Edit: Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt zugeben muss, dass einige der beschlagnahmten Titel meiner Meinung nach zurecht indiziert sind, weil sie einfach nur abartig krank sind.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt zugeben muss, dass einige der beschlagnahmten Titel meiner Meinung nach zurecht indiziert sind, weil sie einfach nur abartig krank sind.




Genau das macht ein Spiel doch erst Spielenswert. Krank= GUT .


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht so recht, wie weit Du Dich bisher mit beschlagnahmten Titeln auseinandergesetzt hast, aber entweder weisst Du nicht, wovon Du sprichst oder...naja...ich denk eher, Du weisst nicht, wovon Du sprichst . Allerdings es ist wohl besser, wenn wir nicht weiter auf das Thema eingehn.
Schliesslich gehts hier um den Duke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Äh...sorry DEN Duke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gürtelschnalle find ich super


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Na ja Davatar wie ich schon in dem Jugendschutz Thread geschrieben hab
Ich hab diverse Spiele aus der besagten Liste gespielt

Post**
Menschenjagd 1 & 2
Rückkehr zum Schloß W*********
MK 1-3

Und mir geht es immer noch gut und Spaß haben diese Spiele mir auch bereitet


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht alle, sondern "einige".


----------



## Pentu (12. Mai 2011)

Ich würd mir das Spiel sogar kaufen wenn es eine 4% Wertung bekommen würde :-D ! 10 Jahre warten haben endlich ein ende!


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Demo am 3. Juni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9y9TucIQ7U

Btw. First Access, also für Vorbesteller und [url="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003ZVJNA4/buffed-21"]Borderlands GotY[/url]-Käufer.


----------



## KillerBee666 (17. Mai 2011)

Pentu schrieb:


> Ich würd mir das Spiel sogar kaufen wenn es eine 4% Wertung bekommen würde :-D ! 10 Jahre warten haben endlich ein ende!



13^^ es sei denn du meinst DU hast 10 jahre gewartet, Ich finde irgendwie.. dadurch das son Running gag verloren geht aber es halt "endlich" kommt ist es gerade interessant.. und viele werden es sich Kaufen einfach weil man diesen Running gag spielen muss egal wie scheisse er ist, und ich glaube genau das ist das was die Entwickler von anfangan wollten^^ 50 Millionen verkäufe weltweit eines Drecksspiels was angeblich 13 Jahre entwickelt wurde, hat man bestimmt auf die 13 jahre verteilt nur 1,5 Jahre entwickelt :O wird bestimmt son 2 Stunden Kampagne schooter.. worum gehts eig.. ist doch nen Shooter oder? ^^ Hab nur die Verpackung gesehen und ka wer der Duke überhaupt ist xD


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> worum gehts eig.. ist doch nen Shooter oder? ^^ Hab nur die Verpackung gesehen und ka wer der Duke überhaupt ist xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Mai 2011)

Der Knüppel reicht da net Zam .. da muss eine Taktische Boden-Boden Rakete her


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich geahnt, dass "Early Access" 1 Woche vor Release bedeutet .. und wahrscheinlich wirds am 4. Juni auf die Masse losgelassen .. hätt ich auf die Borderlands GotY verzichtet... *g*


----------



## Dracun (17. Mai 2011)

Naja du hast ja die Borderlands GotY net nur wegen den Duke geholt oder???


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Naja du hast ja die Borderlands GotY net nur wegen den Duke geholt oder???



Natürlich - da gabs die First Access-Aktion Monate vor der Verarsche mit "Jetzt auch für Vorbesteller".


----------



## Dracun (17. Mai 2011)

OOOKKAAYYY ..... Aber wait die Demo ist der Early Access?  Aber egal der Duke ist bald da .. der Duke ist bald da


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2011)

Demo Kommt am 3 Juni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Demo Kommt am 3 Juni



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/165665-der-duke-lebt/page__view__findpost__p__3081430


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir geht's ja genauso...

Darf ich zu meiner Entschuldigung vorbringen, dass ich eine Frau bin, oder zählt das hier nicht?


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir geht's ja genauso...
> Darf ich zu meiner Entschuldigung vorbringen, dass ich eine Frau bin, oder zählt das hier nicht?



Ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass der Duke eigentlich nur Spielerektionen und Kaufzwang in der Generation (männlicher) Spieler erzeugen wird, die das Phenomen seit Anfang an verfolgt und den indizierten Vorgänger bis zum Ultimo gespielt haben.. *g* Für alle anderen wirds wohl nur ein Shooter mit netten Spielereien und veralteter Grafik sein.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Gestern gleich nochmal den alten Duke als Vorbereitung gezockt, hach da kommen wieder Erinnerungen hoch. Letzte Woche auch gleich mal meine 3 Duke Nukem Versionen bestellt 

Der Early Access war trotzdem bissl für den Arsch hatte mir mehr erhofft, aber Borderlands ist trotzdem ein gutes Spiel


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass der Duke eigentlich nur Spielerektionen und Kaufzwang in der Generation (männlicher) Spieler erzeugen wird, die das Phenomen seit Anfang an verfolgt und den indizierten Vorgänger bis zum Ultimo gespielt haben.. *g* Für alle anderen wirds wohl nur ein Shooter mit netten Spielereien und veralteter Grafik sein.



Ich kauf mir das Spiel alleine schon nur um Gegner mit Kot zu bewerfen!

Gibt es etwas schöneres?


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir das Spiel alleine schon nur um Gegner mit Kot zu bewerfen!
> 
> Gibt es etwas schöneres?



Nein.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

Duke Nukem
DUKE NUKEM FOREVER HAS GONE GOLD!!!
GONE GOLD!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywalker1987 (24. Mai 2011)

Als ich den Duke das erste mal in seiner allmächtigen Pixelform erlebt habe, entschied ich mich, aus der Kirche auszutreten!!!! Man darf sich wie allerseits bekannt kein Bild Gottes machen aber hallo ich hatte Gott direkt vor mir aufm Screen und in der Bibel wurde nicht erwähnt dass der Typ auf Knarren und Cigarren steht DD


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie Dracun schon schrieb, ist da nichts zensiert. Es gibt auch nur eine Version weltweit, die alle Sprachversionen enthält. Btw. sehe ich keinen Grund für Anfeindungen - und ja auch die Ausdrucksweise und ein Befehlston können als Anfeindungen interpretiert werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo das diese eine Version sowohl in USA wie auch in DE Veröffentlicht werden kann, kommt Blut und Titten raus. Gibt also n Hello Kitty mit Knarren


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Duke Nukem
> DUKE NUKEM FOREVER HAS GONE GOLD!!!
> GONE GOLD!!!
> 
> ...




fullquote mit absicht!

warte ja nur mehr als die hälfte meines lebens auf das spiel


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jo das diese eine Version sowohl in USA wie auch in DE Veröffentlicht werden kann, kommt Blut und Titten raus. Gibt also n Hello Kitty mit Knarren



Blödsinn.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Blödsinn.


WAs is die Tage nur Los mit dir  User Mode? Ironiedetektor kaputt?


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> WAs is die Tage nur Los mit dir  User Mode? Ironiedetektor kaputt?





Es sind aktuell nur zu viele unwissende Besserwisser unterwegs, als dass man die von denen mit ironischen Beiträgen leicht unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

Zamilein ... du brauchst Urlaub ...... gaaaannnnnzzz dringend


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Blödsinn.



Garnichwahr ^^

Aber ich will den Duke wieder mit 2D Sprites in 3D Umgebung. Aber mit ner 1900x1200 Auflösung 

Shake it baby!


----------



## Zukane (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke er kommt Uncut sogar in Deutschland (oh Wunder oh Wunder >.>) raus soweit ich gehört habe.

Bei Amazon steht Uncut dran und auf dem Cover ist ein USK 18 Bild: http://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-Nukem-Forever-uncut/dp/B004856Y8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306263553&sr=8-1

Außerdem hab ichs bei Steam vorbestellt (ich weiß man soll grade solche Games die verschoben werden nicht vobestellen habs aber trotzdem gemacht)
dort steht nix von Cut (steht dort normalerwiese wenns ne geschnittene Version ist).

Wegen den 3 € weniger bei Amazon von denen ich wahrscheinlich 5 € für den Versand eh noch zahle ist mir das egal.

Hab keine lust auf stunden dummer Intstallationen. Ich lade es per Steam, es "konfiguriert" das Game maximal 5 Minuten und dann kann ich gleich zocken.
Verpackung ist mir relativ egal, weil ich hier schon zwei volel Kisten mit Spiele rumstehen hab oO


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber ich will den Duke wieder mit 2D Sprites in 3D Umgebung. Aber mit ner 1900x1200 Auflösung



*hust* Gibts *hust*





Zukane schrieb:


> Also ich denke er kommt Uncut sogar in Deutschland (oh Wunder oh Wunder >.>) raus soweit ich gehört habe.



Die Diskussion ist nicht wichtig  Es gibt nur eine Version auf dem Markt, die alle Sprachen enthält.



> Außerdem hab ichs bei Steam vorbestellt



Kultspiele ohne Packung? BLASPHEMIE! ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

ZAM, sag mal... wenn... also WENN der Duke WIRKLICH erscheint und nicht kurz vorm Release nochmal um ein paar Jahre verschoben wird *grins*, erscheinst Du dann noch hier im Forum? Oder bist Du dann für mehrere Wochen im Lande des "Hail to the King, baby!"?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> ZAM, sag mal... wenn... also WENN der Duke WIRKLICH erscheint und nicht kurz vorm Release nochmal um ein paar Jahre verschoben wird *grins*, erscheinst Du dann noch hier im Forum? Oder bist Du dann für mehrere Wochen im Lande des "Hail to the King, baby!"?




"Leider müssen wir euch mitteilen, das ZAM kurzfristig erkrankt ist"...


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> ZAM, sag mal... wenn... also WENN der Duke WIRKLICH erscheint und nicht kurz vorm Release nochmal um ein paar Jahre verschoben wird *grins*, erscheinst Du dann noch hier im Forum? Oder bist Du dann für mehrere Wochen im Lande des "Hail to the King, baby!"?



Ich hab am 10. tatsächlich noch keinen Urlaub beantragt... *g*


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Naja, Kurzurlaub auf gelbem Schein, was? ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Naja, Kurzurlaub auf gelbem Schein, was? ^^



Ich hab noch ein paar nicht eingetragene Rest-Tage Urlaub - und irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass man mehr wie 10 Stunden für den Single-Player brauchen wird. Und da der 10. Juni ein Freitag ist.... ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Naja, abwarten Tee trinken. Ich glaube auch 2006 hieß es schonmal, dass der Duke jetzt käme. Solange die Box nicht in den Regalen steht, glaube ich nichts. Ist bestimmt nur ein Marketing-Gag



> und irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass man mehr wie 10 Stunden für den Single-Player brauchen wird.



Ja leider. Irgendwie arm, oder? Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Stunden ich damals an Duke Nukem 1-3 saß... War damals vor *rechne* fast 20 Jahren (Mensch, ich werd alt...) neben Commander Keen echt eins der geilsten Jump n Runs!


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Naja, abwarten Tee trinken. Ich glaube auch 2006 hieß es schonmal, dass der Duke jetzt käme.



Quelle? *g* Es gab nur einen Teaser, keine Daten, keine Ankündigungen.



> Ja leider. Irgendwie arm, oder?



Wieso arm? Einen der letzten CoD-Teile gespielt? ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Och Mensch, lass mich doch mal etwas Weltuntergangsstimmung machen  Was alle immer gleich aus meinen wenigen Worten herauslesen... Aber eigentlich müßte man den Release von Duke Forever nochmal etwas verschieben, einfach der guten alten Zeiten willens, oder?

Und ja, ich habe CoD gespielt. *seufz* Ich persönlich würde Duke eigentlich nur kaufen für den Singleplayer und ich weiß nicht, ob der Preis dann gerechtfertigt ist. Aber das steht alles auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier und gehört hier nicht hin. Mich freut es ja letztendlich auch, dass dieses Spiel jetzt doch noch kommt.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Mich freut es ja letztendlich auch, dass dieses Spiel jetzt doch noch kommt.



Jaein. Auf der einen Seite ist es toll es endlich spielen zu können, auf der anderen Seite wünsch ich mir unterbewusst all die tollen Sachen aus den Trailern von 98 und 2001, die es in der Form aber wohl nicht geben wird - oder nur zum Teil. UND die Ära endet.. und was ist dann?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

man kann sich mit dem warten auf diablo 3 noch ein weilchen vertrösten, das hätte auch shcon vor 10 jahren erscheinen können^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> UND die Ära endet.. und was ist dann?



Dann werden wir alle sterben ^^ 2012 geht eh die Welt unter. So... who cares?


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> UND die Ära endet.. und was ist dann?



Half Life 2 - Episode three


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Half Life 2 - Episode three



Geh weg...


----------



## Yaglan (31. Mai 2011)

Es ist schon verdammt lange her wo ich D*k* N*k*m 3D gespielt habe aber dennoch hat es spaß gemacht. Und nächste Woche Freitag ist es endlich soweit das Duke 4 Ever erscheint.
Inzwscihen bin ich 27 Jahre. Und alle die es damals gespielt haben dürften auch so alt seit + - ein Paar Jahre. Wir haben auch bestimmte erwartungen an den alten Duke. Ich frage mich allerdings ob der 4 teil auch Jüngere Leute anspricht die [indizierter Vorgänger] nicht kennen?


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

lustig bin auch 27 und hab ebenfalls [indizierter Vorgänger] gezockt (die 2D Teile davor allerdings auch)!

Mittlerweile hat sich sehr viel getan und [indizierter Vorgänger] war damals einfach super innovativ ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es wieder so ein Knaller wird und ich bin mal sehr sehr gespannt, wie das Spiel wird! Ich werde mir das Spiel, aufgrund des Vorgängers auf jeden Fall irgendwann zulegen (nicht direkt, warte erstmal ein paar Tests ab). Aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass das Spiel mit Titeln wie CoD oder Killzone, Bioshock etc. mithalten kann. Deshalb glaube ich, dass jüngere Spieler, die den 3D Teil nicht kennen es wohl nicht spielen werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen wie sich, die hoffentlich kompromisslose, Action Ballerrei in Zeiten der Neuzeit-acarde-Shooter aller CoD schlägt.

Da ist der kleine funken Hoffnung auf Reanimation von Aliens und Medipacs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (31. Mai 2011)

Aber So ein spiel mit Duke zuvergleichen ist doch hm man kann es einfach nicht. Bei Duke kommt es denke ich wirklich nur auf den spielspaß an. Cod kam mr eher vor wie eine Simulation was Mal war was grad ist oder was sein könnte. Beim Duke ist einfach alles abgedreht hehe. 

Kanns immer noch kaum glauben das er wirklich kommt.


----------



## Dracun (31. Mai 2011)

Doch glaube es 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I love it


----------



## floppydrive (31. Mai 2011)

Freitag Demo! Fick ja und ich hab frei, so muss das sein!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juni 2011)

Petter Otten, deine Firefox ist total zugemüllt! 

Demo für alle oder nur für Club Member dings da? ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Demo für alle oder nur für Club Member dings da? ^^



Nur für Member des First Access Clubs. Die Demo für alle kommt dann wohl erst am Releasetag


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mich an den Schreien der Kaeufer ergoetzen, wenn sie ihr Spiel auspacken und dort nur einen Zettel mit der Aufschrift "Vaporware. Told ya!" vorfinden...


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Peter Otten, dein Firefox ist total zugemüllt!
> 
> Demo für alle oder nur für Club Member dings da? ^^


Nö. 

Alles genau da wo es sein soll


----------



## Yaglan (1. Juni 2011)

Heute mit einen Jungen Arbeitskolegen gesprochen der erst 19 ist.
Ich so ach ja voll geil Nächste woche ist es endlich der Duke ist Back. 
Er: Hä?
Ich: Duke Nuken kommt endlich auf den markt nach 15 Jahren entwicklung
Er: Wer oder was ist Duke Nuken....................

Das ist ein spiel legende !


----------



## Zukane (2. Juni 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Heute mit einen Jungen Arbeitskolegen gesprochen der erst 19 ist.
> Ich so ach ja voll geil Nächste woche ist es endlich der Duke ist Back.
> Er: Hä?
> Ich: Duke Nuken kommt endlich auf den markt nach 15 Jahren entwicklung
> ...



Woher will der was vom Duke wissen wenn er erst 19 ist?^^

Ich bin selber erst 18 und hab auch nru durch zufall die Dukegames mitbekommen.

Duke 3d finde ich immernoch (vor ein paar jahren zum ersten mal gezockt) toll 

Und auch Manhattan Project finde ich super (ich weiß grade nicht die classic Games vom Duke aber wayne).

Freu mich echt wien Schnitzel auf Forever^^


----------



## Crucial² (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch 19 Jahre alt und für mich ist der Duke ne Legende.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich aber daran denke das der 4 teil für michwirklich erst so rihtig den Reiz aus gemacht hat weil es eine solange entwicklungszeit hat und es eigendlich schon zu grabe getragen wurde..... 
Und ein anderer Kaufgrund ist das es diese Art von Egoshootern nicht mehr wirklich gibt die kommen mir zur zeit zu ernst vor. 

Der ist wieder so schön abgedreht.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juni 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber daran denke das der 4 teil für michwirklich erst so rihtig den Reiz aus gemacht hat weil es eine solange entwicklungszeit hat und es eigendlich schon zu grabe getragen wurde.....
> Und ein anderer Kaufgrund ist das es diese Art von Egoshootern nicht mehr wirklich gibt die kommen mir zur zeit zu ernst vor.
> 
> Der ist wieder so schön abgedreht.




Genau! Wir brauchen wieder sowas wie Redneck Rampage D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juni 2011)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 19 Jahre alt und für mich ist der Duke ne Legende.



jo weilste zugehyped wurdest


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Das hat nix mit Hype zu tun, der Duke ist nun mal eine Legende.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss garnet mehr ob ich scharf auf das spiel damals war


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo weilste zugehyped wurdest


duke nukem forever wird das beste Game auf der Welt!!!!!! der rest ist kacke, MW3 BF3 kann einpacken alta Duke ist da der das beste Spiel 2011 SPIEL DES JAHRES, SHOOTER DES JAHRES, Duke wird das meist verkaufte spiel aller Zeiten!


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> duke nukem forever wird das beste Game auf der Welt!!!!!! der rest ist kacke, MW3 BF3 kann einpacken alta Duke ist da der das beste Spiel 2011 SPIEL DES JAHRES, SHOOTER DES JAHRES, Duke wird das meist verkaufte spiel aller Zeiten!




Naja ansichtssache. 
Bin 20 kenne den Duke nicht, seh mir das Game eventuell mal an.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Pff Kinder


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2011)

Liegt aber nicht am alter ;D ( höchstens an der Erziehung )
Ich bin auch 20 und kenne den Duke noch aus nächtlichen Zockgelagen im 4 Spieler LAN  xD ( soooooooooooooo genial )

Hab aber auch mit Doom II auf meinem Vater sein Laptop angefangen  ^^



Hab mir jetzt auch die Stahlball Ed. bestellt, da ich einfach finde, dass die Büste 10000% in mein Zimmer passt  xD

Edit: PEGI version natürlich ^^


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2011)

Bin 16. Ich lebe für Duke Nukem


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Pff Kinder



This!


Bin jetzt 25 und quasi in meinem besten Alter mit Duke groß geworden...  Die Grafik damals...nach Doom 2 und Hexen war die wirklich der Hammer auch wenn ich immer nicht kapiert hab warum mein Dad da unbedingt die Frauen zerstückeln musste weil sie ihm doch so nett die Möpse gezeigt haben. ^.^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Edit: PEGI version natürlich ^^


Und wofür das? Kommt doch eh Uncut raus und alle Sprachen sind enthalten. ... Also erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz der Sinn des expliziten Kaufes der PEGI-Version


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und wofür das? Kommt doch eh Uncut raus und alle Sprachen sind enthalten. ... Also erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz der Sinn des expliziten Kaufes der PEGI-Version



wusste ich nich, is nich teurer, mein PS3 Shop des Vertrauens hat nur PEGI  ( Freie Auswahl xD )


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Pfff..... Du Unwürdiger


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2011)

Weis net ob es schon wer gepostet hat...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZahQltQK5xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Demo, heute!


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Demo, heute!



Ich seh noch nichts von


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Demo, heute!



Richtig für die Leute die Borderlands (glaube die game of the year edition) bzw das Game vorbestellt haben.

Allerdigns hab ichs per Steam gemacht und hab da keinen Key bekommen bzw steht da nirgends ne Info bei Steam oder sontiges


----------



## Yaglan (3. Juni 2011)

Das spiel sieht nach Jeder Menge Spaß aus hehehehe.
Scheisse ich habe viel zu früh mit Computer spielen angefangen.....


Wäre der Duke eigendlich zu einer Legende geworden ohne Duke Nuken For Ever? Wenn es nicht die ewige Warte Zeit gehabt hätte?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Juni 2011)

War ja klar das man für die Demo ne Pre-Order braucht....


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Nee die Pre Order leute bekommen sie nur früher ... ätschibätsch


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Hammer die demo ist Schweine geil ... wuhahaha 
Gutschigutschi


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2011)

seh das schon kommen. spiel ausgeliefert, rechner angeschaltet, spiel installiert, bei steam eingeloggt ... "es liegt ein update vor" ... warten .. warten ... irgendwann die meldung "das update ist fehlerhaft, sie werden informiert, sobald das spiel gestartet werden kann" ...


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Demo installiert daheim grad und ich sitz im Verlag 
Ich werde den Thread bis heute Abend meiden, damit mich hier keiner spoilert. 


Dann fehlt nur noch eins ... http://zam.chillig.org


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Spoiler



Zam Demo ist eigentlich schon bekannt... aber wuhuuu genial was man allet machen kann  ...bämm genial  .. ich liebe es


Muss langsam mal Platz machen auf dem Regal um auszukundschaften wo ich die Balls of Steel Edition hinstellen ... hmmm *kopfkratz*


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

@Dracun: Ich merke, du weißt nicht was Spoilern ist.. 





Dracun schrieb:


> Zam Demo ist eigentlich schon bekannt...



Das bspw.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Du hast nichts gesehen .... *handbewegeung wie skipper macht*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Juni 2011)

Download Link bitte hier Posten sobald die Demo erscheint.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Download Link bitte hier Posten sobald die Demo erscheint.



Steam, PSNShop, XBOX Live Marktplatz - Standalone wirds wohl nicht geben.
Aktuell nur für Vorbesteller mit First Access Club-Code.


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

Es ist absolut surreal nach 12 Jahren den Duke wieder zu spielen.
Die Demo macht Lust aufs ganze Spiel.
Schöne Einzeiler, egal ob deutsch oder englisch. (die deutsche Stimme von Bruce Willis hat etwas)
Alle alten Waffen wiederzusehen... Ein Traum.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juni 2011)

Mein Onkel hat damals 1999 schon vorbestellt  

Und jetzt kommt er wirklich, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is das geil


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Bei Gamestop kriegt er mit dem alten Beleg sogar nochmal rabatt druff


----------



## Yaglan (3. Juni 2011)

Hm Bruce Willes? hm hm Werde ich es auf Deutsch oder Englisch spielen. Aber meine ich das nur oder ist die Stimme von den dann nicht zu hell? Mal ohne Quatsch jetzt die Deutsche Synchro von Bud Spencer wäre doch genial gewesen xD


----------



## naero (3. Juni 2011)

es lädt jetzt gerade herunter!
Ich glaubs immernoch nicht!  wuhu das wirdn Spaß. Ein hoch auf den First Access Club.

So erste Runde gedreht!  Goil.

Hier noch was (erst lesen wenn ihr die Demo gespielt habt):


Spoiler



Zeigt mal her was ihr das so für Sachen gescribbled habt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

Also bekommen Steam vorbesteller keinen Key für den First Access Club? 

Das würde ja voll der scheiß sein oO


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

Spoiler



Hm, finde die Demo ziemlich ernüchternd. Klar, es ist nen altmodischer Shooter mit einer verdammt altmodischen Grafik, aber die zwei Demo-Levels waren irgendwie nicht doll gewählt. Es war ganz solide, aber ansonsten nichts neues, was man auf den vorigen Videos nicht schon kannte. Schade...


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

naero schrieb:


> es lädt jetzt gerade herunter!
> Ich glaubs immernoch nicht!  wuhu das wirdn Spaß. Ein hoch auf den First Access Club.
> 
> So erste Runde gedreht!  Goil.
> ...





Spoiler



Auch schön die Fallout Anspielung im Bildschirm zu sehen


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

Spoiler



Btw - Wie schwach ist die Grafik denn bitte? Alles im Hintergrund extrem verschwommen und auch die Zerstörung des Schiffes - WTF? Einfach.... weg. Wow...


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [..]



Raus!


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Raus!



Es ist im Spoiler!


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist im Spoiler!



Und? Thread nur für Fans, nicht für Möchtegern-Kritiker *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und? Thread nur für Fans, nicht für Möchtegern-Kritiker *g*



Auch als Fan sollte man Kritik ausüben und nicht alles hinnehmen


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch als Fan sollte man Kritik ausüben und nicht alles hinnehmen



Als Fan sollte man wissen, dass das Spiel technisch total veraltet ist und nicht wie jeder 0815-Whiner zur Profilierung drauf rumreiten, weils optisch kein Crysis ist. =)


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Btw - Wie schwach ist die Grafik denn bitte? Alles im Hintergrund extrem verschwommen und auch die Zerstörung des Schiffes - WTF? Einfach.... weg. Wow...





Spoiler



Es war recht klar das die Technik leicht veraltet sein wird, aber es fühlt sich wie Duke an und man kann es genießen. Die Zerstörung war wirklich detailarm. Die Consoleros haben noch schlechtere Grafik.
Die Nostalgie wiegt es wieder auf. Wie Zam schon vor Jahren schrieb: " Es geht sich nur noch ums Prinzip! "


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Als Fan sollte man wissen, dass das Spiel technisch total veraltet ist und nicht wie jeder 0815-Whiner zur Profilierung drauf rumreiten, weils optisch kein Crysis ist. =)



Ich erwarte kein Crysis, schon gar nicht bei einem Duke-Spiel. 



Spoiler



Jedoch hätte ich mir vor allem beim Schiff etwas mehr gewünscht, als ein extrem schlichtes "weg-sein".



Vielleicht wird es ja im Laufe des Spiels besser, aber mal gucken, ob ich nicht eher auf einen Steam-Deal warte.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2011)

Und dann noch nichtmal mit Packung -.-


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und dann noch nichtmal mit Packung -.-



Was bringt mir ne Packung damit ich mich toll fühlen kann das sie in dden Kisten links neben meinem Pc in der Ecke vom Zimmer steht?

Das ist es mir nicht Wert ehrlich. Wow da ist noch ne DVD und nen Handbuch dabei ähm und nun?^^

Ist doch viel besser wenn mans bequem downloaden kann zum Beispiel bei Steam 5 € billiger nicht so wie bei Amazon paar Euro billiger und dann noch Versand zahlen ;D


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und dann noch nichtmal mit Packung -.-



Bei 50- oder gar 75 Prozent Preisnachlass verzichte ich gerne auf Packungen 

Vielleicht findet es sich ja auch schon bald auf Amazon billiger


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Paahhh Was gibt es schöneres als von einem wahrlichen Meisterwerk eine Packung im Regal stehen zu haben.
Wenn man sich schon en Spiel kauft, dann nur mit Packung .. sonst hätte es man ja auch über p2p ziehen können..... 
Geldersparnis .. das ich nicht lache.

Eine schöne Packung ist immer wat feines 

*Aja dies da oben spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder und sie muss nicht mit anderen Meinungen  übereinstimmen.*


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Eine schöne Packung ist immer wat feines



Leider sind meisten Packungen ganz und gar nicht schön :X


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Also meine Packungen sehen schön aus.... Stimmt doch ihr lieben Packungen?? Ja ihr seid feine Packungen 

Aja falls es jemand wissen will mein Steam Name ist: draco2346



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (3. Juni 2011)

Gibt es das Spiel jetzt schon ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2011)

Nein nur die Packung.


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Btw - Wie schwach ist die Grafik denn bitte? Alles im Hintergrund extrem verschwommen und auch die Zerstörung des Schiffes - WTF? Einfach.... weg. Wow...



Du bist nicht würdig ein Demo Besitzer des Duke Games zu sein ...
Die Grafik ist auf den stand von 2009 . 
Ein Duke Fan wüsste sowas , bevor er sich dieses Spiel vorbestellt.
Oder du gehörst zu der Borderland Gang , die sich somit den Zugang erworben haben und eigentlich sich nicht richtig für den Duke interessieren.
Aber mal ehrlich die Grafik ist kack egal bei den Game.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich kauf mir bei ausgewählten Spielen auch die Packung.

Denn Schöne Packung > fast alles  ;D

Ich finds generell schade, dass man heute nur noch die CE mit Packung kriegt.... früher war alles besser...

Kuckt euch ma das Mechcommander Booklet ( mehr Buch ^^ ) an.... sowas kriegste heute einfach nicht mehr.  ( um die 200 Seiten ).

Einfach schade -.-


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Was bringt mir ne Packung damit ich mich toll fühlen kann das sie in dden Kisten links neben meinem Pc in der Ecke vom Zimmer steht?
> 
> Das ist es mir nicht Wert ehrlich. Wow da ist noch ne DVD und nen Handbuch dabei ähm und nun?^^
> 
> Ist doch viel besser wenn mans bequem downloaden kann zum Beispiel bei Steam 5 € billiger nicht so wie bei Amazon paar Euro billiger und dann noch Versand zahlen ;D




Du hast oben irgendwo erwähnt , das du zu der jungeren Generation angehörst ,wo du erzählt hast das du 19 Jahre Alt bist und dich für einen ebenwürdigen Duke Fan hällst. 
Deine anti Verpackung Kritik von wegen das die Verpackung nur in der Ecke deines Zimmers vergammeln würde , zeigt der älteren Generation , das auch du kein Richtiger Duke Fan bist .
Ich denke du liebst es einfach nur mit zu reden  .
Meine Steel Box Edition wird den besten Platz meines Zimmers bekommen . Sie wird Täglich abgestaubt und wenn es sein muss im Bett zwischen mir und meiner Freundin liegen  . 
No time for Gutschi Gutschi babe.
Nein spaß bei Seite. 
Der Duke ist heilig , ich würde sogar alles dafür tun um die alten 4 Teile Je Plattform auf meinen Regal stehen zu haben mit der Originalen Verpackung.
Leider habe ich nur noch für die Psx Time to kill Version als nicht Original  . (kann verboten gewsen sein oder sehr Rar)
Und Duke 3d für n64 aber ohne Verpackung(als Rarität in einen An und Verkauf erworben).

Was mich auf muntern würde, wäre wenn es alle Teile als Arcade Game Download für meine Xbox geben würde.
Aber warum auch immer sind sie für den amerikanischen Markt frei aber für den deutschen verboten , was deutlich zeigt wie die alten Spiele abgegangen sind.


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

Halt ich hab gesagt das ich das Game (bwz die älteren) gut finde aber so ein richtiger Fan bin ich ehrlich nicht 


Jetzt mal ehrlich:

Wieso bekommen die Leute die üebral außer Steam vorbestellt haben einen Key für den First Access Club und die bei Steam nicht? :O


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

@ Zukane

Ok ich wollte nicht beleidigent werden,war auch nicht böse gemeint  .


Kp vlt wegen den Preisnachlass und den Verzicht auf der Verpackung  . 


Googel einfachmal oder solang warten , ob wer auch das Problm mit Steam hat .


Ärgerlich wäre es schon .


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Halt ich hab gesagt das ich das Game (bwz die älteren) gut finde aber so ein richtiger Fan bin ich ehrlich nicht
> 
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> ...



So weit ich weiss, ist bei der Steam Bestellung kein First acces club code bei. Hatte mich bei der Suche nach einer Vorbestellung auch verwirrt. z.B. Amazon hat welche dabei. Der Klopper ist eigentlich, das die Demo bei Steam runtergeladen wird. 
Steam hat anscheinend kein Kontingent Codes gekauft.


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

Servon schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss, ist bei der Steam Bestellung kein First acces club code bei. Hatte mich bei der Suche nach einer Vorbestellung auch verwirrt. z.B. Amazon hat welche dabei. Der Klopper ist eigentlich, das die Demo bei Steam runtergeladen wird.
> Steam hat anscheinend kein Kontingent Codes gekauft.



Das ist ja mal öhm ja wie soll mans sagen der Hammer ...

Bei Steam kann mans vorbestellen, dort gibts auch die Demo, aber man hat keinen Zugriff drauf super >.>


----------



## naero (3. Juni 2011)

Wen interessiert bei nem Duke Nukem Spiel bitte die Grafik Oo Ich fand sie sehr stimmungsvoll und bin froh dass es auf meinem normalen Rechner gut läuft und Spaß macht. Nicht jeder hat auch den Rechner um Crysis auf Max Max MAx Ultra High zu spielen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Du bist nicht würdig ein Demo Besitzer des Duke Games zu sein ...
> Die Grafik ist auf den stand von 2009 .
> Ein Duke Fan wüsste sowas , bevor er sich dieses Spiel vorbestellt.
> Oder du gehörst zu der Borderland Gang , die sich somit den Zugang erworben haben und eigentlich sich nicht richtig für den Duke interessieren.
> Aber mal ehrlich die Grafik ist kack egal bei den Game.




Oh ja, ich bin so nicht würdig. Ich muss vor dem Duke erzittern oooh.... mein ... gott.... 

Stand 2009? Definitiv nein. Das ist Stand 2007, allerhöchstens. Zudem es noch die Unreal Engine 2.5 ist, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe. 

Aber es kommt, wie eigentlich von jedem normalen Zuschauer erwartet: Ein Spiel, dass okay ist, aber dem Hype nie und nimmer gerecht werden kann. Fans werden es sich so oder so kaufen und Rest greift dann zu, wenn es im Preis fällt.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Als Fan sollte man wissen, dass das Spiel technisch total veraltet ist und nicht wie jeder 0815-Whiner zur Profilierung drauf rumreiten, weils optisch kein Crysis ist. =)



Crysis ist optisch auch kein Crysis mehr, sondern eine [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]crisis![/font]


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

Aber ein paar Eastereggs spoilern muss jetzt sein...


Spoiler



Die alten Cheats funktionieren einfach eingeben z. B.
Dnweapons
Dnclip

Wenn ihr euch im ersten Level runterclippt, dann kommt ihr ins Hotel Fellatio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spudy (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich freu mich auf den Duke wie ein Schneekönig .


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich bin so nicht würdig. Ich muss vor dem Duke erzittern oooh.... mein ... gott....
> 
> Stand 2009? Definitiv nein. Das ist Stand 2007, allerhöchstens. Zudem es noch die Unreal Engine 2.5 ist, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> Aber es kommt, wie eigentlich von jedem normalen Zuschauer erwartet: Ein Spiel, dass okay ist, aber dem Hype nie und nimmer gerecht werden kann. Fans werden es sich so oder so kaufen und Rest greift dann zu, wenn es im Preis fällt.




In einer Sache wird der Duke nicht zuschlagen sein und zwar bei dem Pevers Geilen Spielspaß !:!

(.)(.)(.)

Ehm der Pervers geile Spielspaß ist auch das , was die Leute erwarten und nicht einen Crysis ,Cod MW3 oder nen BF 3 Killer . 
UND DIE LEUTE KAUFEN ES AUCH NUR WEGEN DEN PERVERS GEILEN SPIELSPAß!!!

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie der Duke im Multiplayer bei capture the babe mit welcher Stellung die babes packt  .


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Ehm der Pervers geile Spielspaß ist auch das , was die Leute erwarten und nicht einen Crysis ,Cod MW3 oder nen BF 3 Killer .



Und wo hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, es macht einfach Spass Duke den letzten Einzeiler, den man noch nicht kennt, zu entlocken. Dadurch entsteht die Suche nach Secrets und ungewöhnlichen Gegenständen. Das ist auf jeden Fall geblieben. Erinnert an das Entdecken von Commander Keen oder den Doom Soldaten in DN3D. Die Kritiker regen sich über das 2 Waffensystem, enges Sichtfeld, autoheal und Grafik auf. Aber dies war ja bekannt. Alleine die Tatsache Duke Nukem Whenever zu spielen, ist einfach nur Wahnsinn.
Holo Duke würde sagen:


Spoiler



I'm here to chew ass and to kick bubblegum, and I'm all out of ass.


----------



## zarix (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wo hab ich was anderes behauptet?




Das die Grafik scheisse sein wird, obwohl dir das von anfang an bewusst war .
Das das Spiel den  Hype nie und nimmer gerecht werden kann.
Im großen und ganzen versuchst du das Spiel schlecht zu reden seid dem du die Demo angespielt hast .

Jetzt zu deiner frage :

Du hast es nie behauptet, aber du nimmst mir den Spielspaß, wenn ich sehe das du enttäuscht bist von der Demo  und sie mehr oder weniger schlecht redest . 
Zumindest was die Grafik anscheinend betrifft oder ,das dass Original Spiel den Hype nicht erfüllen wird ohne zu bedenken , das der Hype halt der PERVERSE Spielspaß sein wird. 
Jeder der das Spiel kauft, kauft es sich wegen den Perversen Spielspaß , somit dürfte der Hype doch erfüllt sein. 
Allerdings ,werden es auch spieler geben die sich den Duke kaufen weil ihn viele schön reden aber nicht kapieren was es bedeutet den Duke zu spielen oder was den Duke ausmacht . 
Es kommt für mich so rüber , das du dich aufregst das Spiel vorbestellt zu haben.
Was kosten betrifft , wo du dir evtl. der gedanken gekommenist , ahh da hätte ich auch bis nach den Release warten können und es mir irgendwann holen können... 
Mir kommt es nur sovor.  
Kann ja auch sein das du durch die Borderland Game of the year edition zum genus der demo gekommen bist.
Dann ist es eh wurscht für mich ^^ , dann würde mir einiges klar sein und ich würde deiner Kritik einen freien Lauf lassen.
Ich will es nicht behaupten sondern einfach nur späkulieren mit von wegen sich aufzuregen das Spiel vorbestellt zu haben, denn  ich mein immer von dir positives gelesen zu haben  zu dem Game bis zu den heutigen Zeitpunkt wo die Demo releast ist .


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Das die Grafik scheisse sein wird, obwohl dir das von anfang an bewusst war .
> Das das Spiel den Hype nie und nimmer gerecht werden kann.
> Im großen und ganzen versuchst du das Spiel schlecht zu reden seid dem du die Demo angespielt hast .



Schlecht reden? Nö, aber als Fanboy wird man das wohl so sehen. Das ist normale Kritik. Und ein Spiel kann niemals über 14 Jahre lang noch einem Hype gerecht werden. 




> Du hast es nie behauptet, aber du nimmst mir den Spielspaß, wenn ich sehe das du enttäuscht bist von der Demo  und sie mehr oder weniger schlecht redest .
> Zumindest was die Grafik anscheinend betrifft oder ,das dass Original Spiel den Hype nicht erfüllen wird ohne zu bedenken , das der Hype halt der PERVERSE Spielspaß sein wird.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wo dein Problem ist: Ich habe ganz normal die Kritikpunkte genannt, die mir im Laufe der Demo aufgefallen sind. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die zwei Demo-Levels wohl weitesgehend nicht sehr gut gewählt sind. Man sollte halt auch mal anmerken, dass manche nicht den "perversen" Spielspaß (was eine Wortgruppe...) erleben, weil sie das Spiel etwas nüchterner betrachten.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf euch an zu zicken .. ist ja schlimmer hier wie im kindergarten. 
Razyl hat was zu meckern gefunden udn gut ist.

Ich zum Teil hab einen Saumäßig perversen Spielspaß ..(Razi recht geben muss,komisches Wort ) mir macht die Demo Spaß, die Kritikpunkte waren bekannt und es ist jetzt gut. Einer von euch wird jetzt mal der Klügere sein und nix weiter dazu sagen außer vielleicht in einer PN 


Spoiler



Und ich finde die Demo macht genau das was ich vom Duke erwartet habe. Fette Knarren, Gute Musik, Geile Sprüche nur die Weiber fehlen noch


----------



## Yaglan (4. Juni 2011)

Mal erlich jeder der sich über grafik aufregt würde ich an liebsten eine reinhauen. 

Ich finde die grafik nicht schlecht. Der Duke sieht einfach klasse aus. 
Und der spiel spaß macht hier einfach die musik. Vom Intro her macht der Duke sogar noch mehr Spaß als der alte teil.

Und ganz ganz erlich von einen 19 Jährigen dürfte man keine Kritik annehmen da die wenn es um Duke geht keine ahnung haben. Die waren grad mal 4 oder 5 wo WIR schon gespielt haben.


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab die Demo jetzt gesehen, und ich sage obwohl ich kein Fan bin,

Dieses Spiel hält auf jeden Fall das was es soll, Action Spass und viel Geballer, man muss kein Duke Fan sein um das toll zu finden wie ich fest stellen durfte.
BTW: Ich finde die Grafik genau richig, mir gefällt sie. 
Heute Abend gibt es übrigens einen Live-Cast der Demo um 21:30 wenn ich mich nicht täusche, einfach der Signatur folgen


----------



## Servon (4. Juni 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Mal erlich jeder der sich über grafik aufregt würde ich an liebsten eine reinhauen.
> 
> Ich finde die grafik nicht schlecht. Der Duke sieht einfach klasse aus.
> Und der spiel spaß macht hier einfach die musik. Vom Intro her macht der Duke sogar noch mehr Spaß als der alte teil.
> ...



Ja, gerade im Duke nukem Forum, trennt sich jetzt die Spreu vom Weizen. Alte Duke Nukem Fans, die froh sind ihren Duke wiederzusehen und die Leute die sich vom Hype zu dem Spiel treiben haben lassen, aber selber gar nicht wissen woher der Hype kommt. Manche haben DEN Shooter schlechthin erwartet, die Fans haben den Duke erwartet. Die einen haben die Demo genoßen und manche suchen immer noch nach eastereggs. Die Anderen regen sich über längst bekannte Dinge auf. Ich würde das Spiel wahrscheinlich auch zocken, wenn es die alte DN3D engine wäre. Ich wollte nur den Duke und den habe ich genoßen. (ich habe vorher auch meine kritische Brille abgesetzt, um mir den Spaß auf keinen Fall zu verderben) Das Medium soll den perversen Spielspaß (ja, passende Wortgruppe) nur richtig transportieren. Es hatte mich gestern schon gewundert, das Razyl auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads schreibt:" Ich kaufe das Spiel egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist. "
Und dann gestern dieser Sinneswandel und diese abwertend, laxe Bemerkung über den Duke, das hört sich nicht nach einem Duke Nukem Fan der ersten Stunde an. Da muss ich Yaglan zustimmen.


----------



## Tagres (4. Juni 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch 2x durch die Demo durch. 

Beim ersten Level war ich total happy, die Sprüche, die benutzbaren Objekte (die Wurst) und die dazu passenden Sprüche. Dann der Kampf auf dem Feld... das war wirklich ein toller Rückblick auf den Vorgänger.

Dann beim 2ten Lvl war ich erst echt enttäuscht und dachte, dass das auch irgendein Fanprojekt auf Unreal Basis sein könnte... 

aber dann ist der Funke wieder übergesprungen und die Sprüche, das klare Gameplay, die Sprüche usw. hatten mich wieder gefangen. Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und hoffe einfach auf ein paar Stunden geballer mit coolem Duke Faktor. Das Spiel will halt bewusst eine quasi Zeitreise in eine alte Zeit des Genres sein und Fans, welche damals schon gerne Duke, Beben usw. gespielt haben, werden auf jeden Fall glücklich sein. Wer ein durchgeskriptes COD von einem Shooter erwartet, der wird wahrscheinlich echt enttäuscht sein.

Und zur Grafik... im ersten Lvl wirklich cool und beim 2ten hat mich eigentlich nur dieser Unschärfeeffekt gestört, welcher mit den Post-Processing Effekten aber deaktivierbar ist. Hoffe man kann das irgendwie auch noch einzeln in einer cfg einstellen.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2011)

Schön das es noch ein paar gibt die sich zwar der minimalen Mängel bewusst sind, aber trotzdem den Duke lieben  Und das was er repräsentiert:
*ACTION, BABES, COOLE MUSIK, DERBE SPRÜCHE, UND NOCH MEHR BABES.*


----------



## Singsaw (4. Juni 2011)

das game wird so geil weren!


----------



## Yaglan (4. Juni 2011)

Nur noch 6 Tage..... habe es mir gestern in Saturn forbestellt ich hoffe die Brille Passt mir . Dann Spiel Instalieren so gegen 9 Uhr abends. Wenn es fertig ist brill aufsetzen und en Duke geniesen. 
Wie kommt eigendlich die Deutsche Synchro rüber? Kann man auch nur den Duke auf Englisch lassen?

Mal schauen ob die Ego Shootern vom alten schlag heute noch ne chance haben.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Und ganz ganz erlich von einen 19 Jährigen dürfte man keine Kritik annehmen da die wenn es um Duke geht keine ahnung haben. Die waren grad mal 4 oder 5 wo WIR schon gespielt haben.



Ja, die können ja keine Ahnung haben. *rolleyes* Fanboys sind so knuffig ^.^



Servon schrieb:


> Es hatte mich gestern schon gewundert, das Razyl auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads schreibt:" Ich kaufe das Spiel egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist. "
> Und dann gestern dieser Sinneswandel und diese abwertend, laxe Bemerkung über den Duke, das hört sich nicht nach einem Duke Nukem Fan der ersten Stunde an. Da muss ich Yaglan zustimmen.



Wo steht, dass ich es mir nicht kaufe? Meine Vorbestellung läuft ja noch, gut möglich aber, dass ich jemanden das Spiel schenke, der mehr Interesse hat. 

Ohne den Duke-Bonus, aka die Sprüche und teilweise die Waffen, wäre das Spiel der größte Schrott. Und mal btw: Wo findet ihr in der Demo Action? Okay, im Eingangslevel, der Kampf gegen diesen Cylopen. Aber ansonsten? Der zweite Level hatte nicht mal ansatzweise Action. Maximal fünf Gegner, die auf einem zurennen, die sich selbst auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad wie Primaten benehmen. 

Die Demo-Level sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht gut gewählt. Es ist möglich, dass sich das Spiel im späteren Spielverlauf bessert, aber das was Gearbox in der Demo zeigt ist sehr schwach.

Und nebenbei: Wer auch immer für die deutsche Synchro zuständig war, gehört geschlagen.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2011)

Razylein .. wir wissen langsam das es dir nicht gefällt ... gut und schön ... könnten wir jetzt das "Büüüäääh die Demo ist so kagge"-Gehabe abstellen? ... Danke


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razylein .. wir wissen langsam das es dir nicht gefällt ... gut und schön ... könnten wir jetzt das "Büüüäääh die Demo ist so kagge"-Gehabe abstellen? ... Danke



Nicht, wenn man mich indirekt anspricht. Und Kritik darf und sollte man äußern und nicht alles hinnehmen, so wie es ist. Könnten wir also man das Fanboy-Gehabe abstellen? ... Danke


----------



## Yaglan (4. Juni 2011)

Deine Argumentation ist teilweise einfach Lächerlich..... 

Das hast du nioch geschrieben:
Ohne den Duke-Bonus, aka die Sprüche und teilweise die Waffen, wäre das Spiel der größte Schrott

Und daerwartest du das man deine Kritik beachten soll?

Sowas ähnliches kann man zu jeden spiel sagen. Nur macht das kaum einer.

Es hat auch nichts mit Fanboy zu tuen ich weiss das ich es früher gespielt habe aber selber bin ich nie wei gekommen. Aber nochmal ein spiel so zu sehen ist schon toll. Es ist was altes und neues zu gleich.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist teilweise einfach Lächerlich.....
> 
> Das hast du nioch geschrieben:
> Ohne den Duke-Bonus, aka die Sprüche und teilweise die Waffen, wäre das Spiel der größte Schrott
> ...



Kann man das? Moment... Nein. 

Es ist einfach nur Fakt, dass ein Shooter, der mit den Sachen da kommt, abzüglich des Duke-Bonus, total untergehen würde. Duke Nukem Forever zieht nur dadurch an Spaß an, ansonsten wäre es ein unterdurchschnittlicher Shooter. 

Die Grafik ist für ein Spiel, das im Jahre 2011 veröffentlicht wird, sehr schwach. Das Gameplay wirkt veraltet, was auch an den Softwareflicken liegt, die Gearbox ja nur zusammengestrickt hat, die Action ist nur spärlich vorhanden. Wenn da drei Pig-Soldaten auf einen zulaufen, sich nicht in Deckung begeben und nur darauf warten, dass man sie tötet ist das auch bezeichnend für die KI. Und das schlimmste an der Demo war die Lorenfahrt. Wie mir ZAM schon gestern abend geschrieben hat: Es ist enttäuschend, wenn man die Lorenfahrt aus dem Ankündigungstrailer von 1998 sieht.

Edit:
Das hätte der Duke sein können:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lEx5SwJLUR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder DAS:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHU3sq8Wfjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Das hätte der Duke sein können:



Ja leider "hätte" sein können.

Hab mir grade auf gamestar.de das erste Demo Level auf Deusch angeschaut. O M G die Syncronsprecher sind ja so was von schlecht und Emotionslos. Und dann WTF? Duke Nukem wird von Manfred Lehmann (Bruce Willis) gesprochen? O_o

Ich glaub ich spring gleich von ner Brücke. Für mich ist die deutsche Version gestorben.


----------



## Zukane (4. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ja leider "hätte" sein können.
> 
> Hab mir grade auf gamestar.de das erste Demo Level auf Deusch angeschaut. O M G die Syncronsprecher sind ja so was von schlecht und Emotionslos. Und dann WTF? Duke Nukem wird von Manfred Lehmann (Bruce Willis) gesprochen? O_o
> 
> Ich glaub ich spring gleich von ner Brücke. Für mich ist die deutsche Version gestorben.



Bei Steam kann man alle Sprachen auswählen muhaha :X


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Bei Steam kann man alle Sprachen auswählen muhaha :X



Die in Deutschland verkaufte Version kommt sowieso mit deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe daher. Und allgemein wird Steam zum Spielen des Spiels benötigt 

Edit:

BTW - Wo ist eigentlich der verfluchte Kick hin? Und wieso gibt es AIM Assist im Optionsmenü?


----------



## Zukane (4. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> BTW - Wo ist eigentlich der verfluchte Kick hin? Und wieso gibt es AIM Assist im Optionsmenü?



Ist eigentlich für Konsolen und Leute die nen Gamepad benutzen^^


----------



## Yaglan (5. Juni 2011)

Nur noch 5 tage ^^
hach wird das schön.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juni 2011)

Habe gestern Abend mal die Demo gezockt.
Also technisch gesehen (Grafik/Sound) ist es nicht grade der modernste Shooter. Allerdings wird das durch den ganzen Witz und Charme von Duke und seiner Umwelt gut wieder ausgeglichen.

Mein Tip: Unbedingt auf Englisch zocken. Die deutsche Synchro von Bruce Willis ist zwar generell cool, aber passt imho nicht zu Duke. Da hat die englische Stimme schon deutlich mehr Coolnessfaktor! Bin mal gespannt auf die finale Fassung


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> BTW - Wo ist eigentlich der verfluchte Kick hin? Und wieso gibt es AIM Assist im Optionsmenü?



Zum Kick Denke der kommt später im Trailer konnt man ihn ja auch bestaunen. :>

Aim Assist aufm PC?
Das ist aber nicht der "Duke Weg"


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juni 2011)

Der Aim Assist ist für Leute mit XBox360 Controller am PC, steht da dabei.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur Fakt, dass ein Shooter, der mit den Sachen da kommt, abzüglich des Duke-Bonus, total untergehen würde. Duke Nukem Forever zieht nur dadurch an Spaß an, ansonsten wäre es ein unterdurchschnittlicher Shooter.
> 
> Die Grafik ist für ein Spiel, das im Jahre 2011 veröffentlicht wird, sehr schwach. Das Gameplay wirkt veraltet, was auch an den Softwareflicken liegt, die Gearbox ja nur zusammengestrickt hat, die Action ist nur spärlich vorhanden. Wenn da drei Pig-Soldaten auf einen zulaufen, sich nicht in Deckung begeben und nur darauf warten, dass man sie tötet ist das auch bezeichnend für die KI.


Wann war eigentlich jemals die Grafik für nen Shooter relevant? Ein guter Shooter bietet herausfordernde taktische Elemente oder schlichtweg "sinnlosen Baller-Spielspass". Weder gabs jemals nen Shooter, noch wirds jemals nen Shooter geben, den man vor allem wegen der tollen Grafik kauft. Was nützt mir ne supertolle Grafik wenn der Spielspass fehlt? Gute Grafik erwart ich dann eher von nem RPG oder nem Spiel das realitätsnah sein soll wie beispielsweise GTA oder sowas. Von nem guten Shooter hingegen erwart ich abwechslungsreiche Waffen und Spielwitz - oder wenn man taktische Shooter bevorzugt - gute taktische Elemente. CS ist ja ein tolles Beispiel zu nem taktischen Shooter. Vermutlich hat seit der CS-Alpha jeder von uns mal irgend ne Version gezockt. Sogar heute wird das Spiel immernoch von erstaunlich vielen Leuten gespielt. Das Spiel hat aber niemals durch die Grafik überzeugt, sondern vom simplen Spielprinzip kombiniert mit strategischem Aufbau, sowie mehr oder weniger ausbalancierten Waffen.
Oder auch UT war damals keine grafische Meisterleistung, da gings hauptsächlich um schnelle Waffen mit viel Bumms, die sich deutlich voneinander unterschieden, kombiniert mit extremer Spielgeschwindigkeit.
Was den Duke ausmacht ist halt wie gesagt der Duke-Faktor. Jeder Shooter, der jemals wirklich erfolgreich war (und nicht nur für ein paar Wochen nach release), hatte seinen eignen Flair, etwas, das ihn besonders machte und sorry, nie, wirklich nie, war das die Grafik. Diese war höchstens (wenn überhaupt) ein Teil davon.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die in Deutschland verkaufte Version kommt sowieso mit deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe daher.



Logisch, es gibt weltweit auch nur die eine multilinguale Version.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weder gabs jemals nen Shooter, noch wirds jemals nen Shooter geben, den man vor allem wegen der tollen Grafik kauft.



Crysis. Ein Großteil der Leute hat es sich wohl nur wegen der Grafik damals gekauft


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crysis. Ein Großteil der Leute hat es sich wohl nur wegen der Grafik damals gekauft



Der erste Teil hat ja auch nur damit geglänzt. 
Der Rest war grottisch.


----------



## Zukane (7. Juni 2011)

Hm kann man das Game jetzt wenn mans bei Steam vorbestellt hat schon vor dem Release downloaden (nicht spielen aber laden)?

Weil bei Portal 2 war das ja so zum Beispiel und paar andere Games (klar ist Portal von Valve und auch sozusagen Steam etc etc).


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin noch sehr Skeptisch ob ichs mir kaufen soll. Den wenn das Spiel in DE Uncut rauskommt, kann es einfach nicht gut sein. Ich stehe nun mal auf Brutale Spiele wo die fetzen fliegen. Von daher werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Ich bin noch sehr Skeptisch ob ichs mir kaufen soll. Den wenn das Spiel in DE Uncut rauskommt, kann es einfach nicht gut sein.



Mh Spiele, die in DE uncut erscheinen sind nicht gut? Dead Space 2, Crysis 2, Metro 2033,  Brink, The Witcher 2, RE5, Assasins Creed 1,2,Brotherhood, GTA4, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age 2?

Jaja, bei einigen Titeln kann man sich streiten *g* Aber die Theorie ist einfach, verzeih, extrem albern.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaja, bei einigen Titeln kann man sich streiten *g* Aber die Theorie ist einfach, verzeih, extrem albern.




Find ich nicht


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Find ich nicht



Wenn man mit Scheuklappen in seiner "Alles ist scheisse"-Hasswelt rumläuft, bestimmt.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2011)

Hat wer von euch auch noch so eine E-Mail bekommen?



> Dear Gearbox Community Member,
> 
> As the Gearbox community continues to expand and become more valuable with great features such as the Duke Nukem Forever First Access Club, Gearbox has implemented new security policies and protocols. The first step of this is a simple password change for your community account which you'll be required to do the next time you logon to the Gearbox Forums.
> 
> ...



Und ganz habe ich das auch net verstanden ... wollen die jetzt das ich mein PW änder oder ist des geändert worden?

Mein Englisch ist nämlich nicht sooo gut, für Touris den Weg erklären reicht es aber allemal.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch auch noch so eine E-Mail bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Phishing. Lösch die Mail und ignorier den Inhalt.

*Edit* Scheint doch valide zu sein.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2011)

Gut dann hat sich mein verdacht ja bestätigt .... aber jetzt krieg ich die schona uf die wichtige Email Addy Wüüürrrg 

Dank dir Zam


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gut dann hat sich mein verdacht ja bestätigt .... aber jetzt krieg ich die schona uf die wichtige Email Addy Wüüürrrg
> 
> Dank dir Zam



Trotzdem scheint es bei Gearboxsoftware.com, Amazon oder Steam möglicherweise ne Sicherheitslücke zu geben, denn du bist schon Nummer 4 der mir bekannten Duke-Demo-Spieler, die diese Mail erhalten.
Ich vermute, dass gearboxsoftware.com mal ihre veraltete Forensoftware erneuern sollten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Scheuklappen in seiner "Alles ist scheisse"-Hasswelt rumläuft, bestimmt.



ZAM mag es wohl nicht, wenn man böse übern Duke spricht 

Ne, freue mich schon sehr. Werde es mir leider nicht sofort kaufen können, aber es ist auf jedenfall ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

ZAM mag es wohl einfach nur nicht wenn man sich herausnimmt sowas bereits beurteilen zu können 

Ich habs weder vorbestellt, noch hab ich die Demo gespiel und ich habe mich auch noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt - ich weiß nur eins: ich werde es mir zwei mal kaufen (für meinen Alten noch).


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2011)

Jo diese Email Addy ist nur Amazon und Gearbox bekannt.... Hmm a little bit ärgerlich .. aber ich klick ja net jeden Link an den ich geschickt bekomme.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Ich kann allerdings auch manche verstehen, die nicht so begeistert sind. Vielleicht hat man nach 14 Jahren was anderes erwartet, wohl hauptsächlich in Sachen Grafik. 

An der Story und den Charakteren kanns jedenfalls nicht liegen


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich kann allerdings auch manche verstehen, die nicht so begeistert sind. Vielleicht hat man nach 14 Jahren was anderes erwartet, wohl hauptsächlich in Sachen Grafik.



Hauptsächlich in Sachen Gameplay.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juni 2011)

Der Humor scheint ja wieder erste Sahne zu sein .... aber die Grafik ist wirklich altbacken.
Zum Gameplay kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die Demo nicht selbst gespielt habe, aber was man so hört, soll das ja ziemlich ... crappig sein.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2011)

Irgendwer im offiziellen Forum behauptet, die Mail wäre echt. Ich bin vorsichtig - vor allem weils sich bei dem verlinkten Service un irgendeinen externen Marketing-Service handelt.
Am besten im gearboxforum mal einloggen und das Passwort ändern.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Hm kann man das Game jetzt wenn mans bei Steam vorbestellt hat schon vor dem Release downloaden (nicht spielen aber laden)?
> 
> Weil bei Portal 2 war das ja so zum Beispiel und paar andere Games (klar ist Portal von Valve und auch sozusagen Steam etc etc).


Duke Nukem Forever is now pre-loading on Steam. Those of you who pre-ordered via Steam can start pre-loading the game now so you can be killing pigcops the moment it unlocks!

Facebook News von Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Zukane (8. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Trotzdem scheint es bei Gearboxsoftware.com, Amazon oder Steam möglicherweise ne Sicherheitslücke zu geben, denn du bist schon Nummer 4 der mir bekannten Duke-Demo-Spieler, die diese Mail erhalten.
> Ich vermute, dass gearboxsoftware.com mal ihre veraltete Forensoftware erneuern sollten.



Auch völliiiiig unmöglich unter der Steam Community bzw Steam Gruppe Leute finden die sich das Pre Ordner gelkauft haben nä? ;D

Bei Steam wenn man auf einen Communityprofil geht kann man sehen was für Games derjenige gekauft hat.


Und die sogenannten "Sicherheitslücken" gibts überall denn nie ist was 100% sicher ^^
(PS Network? ;D)

PS: Heute wurde glaube ich die Steam Vorausladung für den Duke freigegeben aber wenn iichs downloaden will steht dran dass die Server zu überlastet seien oho oho


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Bei Steam wenn man auf einen Communityprofil geht kann man sehen was für Games derjenige gekauft hat.



Und dessen Email-Adresse einsehen? Und Spiele einsehen, wenn das Profil auf private steht? Ich glaube nicht, Tim.



> Und die sogenannten "Sicherheitslücken" gibts überall denn nie ist was 100% sicher ^^



Sollte das eine Aufklärung sein? =)


----------



## Zukane (8. Juni 2011)

Nein und du kennst dich sogar sicherlich besser damit aus ;D


Mir ist grade etwas langweilig und hab mal kurz alle 50 Steamerrungenschaften von Duke Nukem Forever in einem Bild zusammengefasst:

http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/dukeerrungenschaften114855fc76jpg.jpg


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Auch völliiiiig unmöglich unter der Steam Community bzw Steam Gruppe Leute finden die sich das Pre Ordner gelkauft haben nä? ;D
> 
> Bei Steam wenn man auf einen Communityprofil geht kann man sehen was für Games derjenige gekauft hat.



Und was ist mit den Leuten, die es sich auf Steam nicht vorbestellt haben und dennoch diese Mail bekommen haben?


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Die scheint aber echt zu sein, denn im offi Forum wird dies mehrfach erwähnt....einfach über die offi seite das PW ändern ... schaden kann es ja net


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Die scheint aber echt zu sein, denn im offi Forum wird dies mehrfach erwähnt....einfach über die offi seite das PW ändern ... schaden kann es ja net



Übermäßige Vorsicht ist die Mutter der sicheren Accounts. :>
Außerdem ist es grad ein der Phishing-Ära relativ unklug von Gearbox, Emails rumzuschicken, mit Link zu einem Dienstleister statt zur eigenen Seite. 
Und die sollten Ihr Forum mal auf ne 4er-Version bringen .. *g*


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Deswegen sach ich ja ...Links links liegen lassen (was für ein Wortspiel ) und über der offiziellen Seite einfach dat PW ändern.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Deswegen sach ich ja ...Links links liegen lassen (was für ein Wortspiel ) und über der offiziellen Seite einfach dat PW ändern.



Wer das nicht sowieso bei jeder Email zu einem mehr oder weniger wichtigen account macht gehört geschlagen!


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Na ja wenn ich zu 100% weiß das diese E-Mail von der entsprechenden Stelle ist, dann nutze ich auch die Links die in der Email sind 
Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, werden die gewissenhaft ignoriert


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2011)

unter 24h restzeit^^


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> unter 24h restzeit^^



http://zam.chillig.org/


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

gibt das nicht ärger wegen der verwendeten musik ^^

du bist doch schon von der gvu angeklagt laut anderem tread ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://zam.chillig.org/


PST? dann sinds jetzt unter 24h


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibt das nicht ärger wegen der verwendeten musik ^^
> 
> du bist doch schon von der gvu angeklagt laut anderem tread ^^



Wieso? Da läuft ein Embeded Youtube Video *g* Das ist aus technischen Gründen nur nicht zu sehen, reparier ich irgendwann.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2011)

HAt jemand schon Nachricht bekommen das seine BoS unterwegs ist? Von Amazon meine ich


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

"[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs. - 9. Juni 2011 10:23:44[/font]"


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2011)

Verdammt ich hab noch keine Mail .. Aaahhhh
Direkt Amazon anschreiben


----------



## zarix (9. Juni 2011)

Hey weiß schon wer ob Gamestop eine Aktion startet von wegen gib 2 alte Games ab und erhalte den Duke für 10€ ? 
Also hat da schon wer evtl. Informationen?

oder 

Weiß wer ob Saturn das Spiel zum Release für die Konsole zb für 49 € anbietet statt wie Gamestop für 65 € ?
Saturn hat zum Release von manchen Spielen immer Sonderpreise  .

oder 

Kennt wer schon einen Händler der das Spiel ab Heute schon vertickt ?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Wie jetzt... Spiele verkaufen ... Spiele abgeben ... Frevel! *g*


----------



## floppydrive (9. Juni 2011)

Muha heute Abend kommt der Key an und dann wird loslegt, einfach nur geil morgen dazu nur bis 12 uhr arbeiten, der Nachmittag gehört dem Duke.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2011)

Ahh wieso braucht die fucking DHL eigentlich so lange bis die Sendungsnummer verfolgt werden können.


----------



## floppydrive (9. Juni 2011)

Hell Yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Frag mich, ob es mir die 50 Euro wert sind, weil ich eigentlich auf einen neuen Rechner spare... und noch keine Tests im Netz verfügbar... ach je. Den ersten Teil habe ich als 6-jähriger Wicht bis zum Erbrechen gezockt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> und noch keine Tests im Netz verfügbar...



Warte bis 0:00


----------



## Zukane (9. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hell Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bitte geht das denn?

Ich habs seit gestern vorausgeladen und sonst kann ich nix machen oO
Habe 6,23 GB gedownloadet.

/edit

Achso das ist auch nru Vorrausladen utner Downloads wirds bei mir auch so angezeigt xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

Die PCGames hat so eben ihren Test veröffentlicht und gibt 81 Prozent.

Der Text liest sich teilweise etwas kritischer.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die PCGames hat so eben ihren Test veröffentlicht und gibt 81 Prozent.
> 
> Der Text liest sich teilweise etwas kritischer.




Egal ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Egal ^^



Die Demo war aber so grottig  

Oder es bewahrheitet sich, dass die Demo-Level einfach nur scheiße gewählt waren...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Demo war aber so grottig
> 
> Oder es bewahrheitet sich, dass die Demo-Level einfach nur scheiße gewählt waren...



Lies doch den Test im Detail - der Krauß ist kein Anti-Dukler


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lies doch den Test im Detail - der Krauß ist kein Anti-Dukler



Wie gesagt: Ich warte noch auf andere Tests. Mal schauen was die restlichen Magazine geben. :X


----------



## floppydrive (10. Juni 2011)

Gerade die ersten 3 Level gezockt, einfach nur episch es ist der Duke genau wie man ihn mag, kleine Spielereien und viel zu entdecken einfach ein klassischer Shooter so muss das sein. Ich stürze mich morgen Nachmittag wieder rein und dann wird auch mal der Multiplayer angetestet.




Hail to King Baby!


----------



## Cazor (10. Juni 2011)

post von amazon: der Duke ist daaaa!


----------



## Zukane (10. Juni 2011)

Hm manche sagen es sei "fast nur ein haloartiges Game".

Allerdings finde ich es ist einfach ein tolles Game und typisch Duke. Habe zwar nur die ersten paar Levels bis jetzt gespielt aber finde es jetzt schon gut 

Achja hier mal nen Screen von der Halo-Rüstung im Duke Game: http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/541770637545175119/1DB38BAEB5EB49425EF3B1852E58F8AB838BD85F/


----------



## zarix (10. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Hm manche sagen es sei "fast nur ein haloartiges Game".
> 
> Allerdings finde ich es ist einfach ein tolles Game und typisch Duke. Habe zwar nur die ersten paar Levels bis jetzt gespielt aber finde es jetzt schon gut




Halo ist die Königsklasse unter den Konsolen Shootern  .
Das kann man nicht vergleichen, da der Duke der König ist unter den Perversen Shootern  . 

Eine Frage zu den Multiplayer für die Konsole . 
Wird man automatisch einen Multiplayer Spiel zugeteilt , oder gibt es Extra eine Serverliste auch für die Konsolenfassung ? 

Ich bin gewzungen die Konsolenfassung zu kaufen, da mein rechner wohl den Duke nicht mehr vertragen könnte, leider kann ich das nicht testen , finde keine Pc demo für das Game . 
Allerdings ist 64,99 ein bisschen krass  .


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

An die Besitzer der BOS Edition: Auch wenn die Frage etwas merkwürdig klingt *g* .. Sind Eure Würfel auch leicht deformiert?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Mach mich net schwach Zam  Und wieso hat eigentlich schon jeder seine BoS nur ich muss noch warten ...FUCKING DHL TYP


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

Tja, die Welt wertet ziemlich unterschiedlich. 

PC Games und GamersGlobal geben für mich überraschend hohe Wertungen - 81% und eine 8.5/10, obwohl GG sogar die Grafik gut findet.

Die Gamestar gibt gerade mal 68% (was ich da gelesen habe, sogar gerechtfertigt. Siegismund hat das ja noch einmal in den Kommentaren gut erklärt) und die bisher schlimmste Wertung kommt von der Guardian, die nur 2/5 geben. Aber Gamona bringt es gut auf den Punkt:



> Duke Nukem Forever ist kurzweiliger, als ich befürchtet habe, abwechslungsreicher, als zu erwarten war, aber trotzdem nur eine Sammlung, kein Spiel aus einem Guss.


----------



## Slayed (10. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich bin gewzungen die Konsolenfassung zu kaufen, da mein rechner wohl den Duke nicht mehr vertragen könnte, leider kann ich das nicht testen , finde keine Pc demo für das Game .
> Allerdings ist 64,99 ein bisschen krass  .



Versuchs mal auf  Systemrequirementslabs.com is meistens recht zuverlässig in so sachen


----------



## zarix (10. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Versuchs mal auf Systemrequirementslabs.com is meistens recht zuverlässig in so sachen



Laut der Seite läuft es auf meinen Rechner .


----------



## Zukane (10. Juni 2011)

Leider ruckelt das Spiel sehr oft an manchen Stellen :/

Auch im Multiplayer 

Hab alles hoch gestellt, habe allerdings Motion Blur und diese Post Special Effects ausgeschalten (Bloomeffekt, Tiefenschärfe und Ambient Occlusion sind da dabei).
Mein Pc: 

Prozessor: AMd Phenom 9850 BE (4x2,5 GhZ)
RAM: 4 GB
Grafikkarte: gtx 460 (Gigabyteversion)

Also andere games kann ich problemlos flüssig auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Leider ruckelt das Spiel sehr oft an manchen Stellen :/
> 
> Auch im Multiplayer
> 
> ...



Also ich kann es tadellos spielen und ich habe einen 3 GhZ 2 Core Prozessor mit einer 9800 gtx+. :O
Und 4GB ram.

Vlt. mal die Config bzw das Internet nach tweaking Tipps durchforsten.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mach mich net schwach Zam  Und wieso hat eigentlich schon jeder seine BoS nur ich muss noch warten ...FUCKING DHL TYP



Und dann das klitzern in den Augen wenn der DHL Typ nur Peters Unterschrift akzeptiert


----------



## Zukane (10. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Also ich kann es tadellos spielen und ich habe einen 3 GhZ 2 Core Prozessor mit einer 9800 gtx+. :O
> Und 4GB ram.
> 
> Vlt. mal die Config bzw das Internet nach tweaking Tipps durchforsten.



Hab jetzt AA ausgestellt und Schatten auf High statt Ultra jetzt hab ich zwischen 45-60 FPS.

Davor hatte ich 30-60 FPS (je nach Situation im Spiel).


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und dann das klitzern in den Augen wenn der DHL Typ nur Peters Unterschrift akzeptiert


Ich wollt den Typen schon anspringen, als er so umständlich die Daten in sein Gerät getippt hat. 
Vor Aufregung habe ich sogar ne falsche Unterschrift geleistet(voll am zittern) schnell gelöscht udn neu geschriebt


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

The Duke Entzug kann zu folgenden Nebenwirkungen führen: Zittern, Schweißausbrüche, Paranoia, Aggressionen und Gewaltausbrüche. 

Maßnahmen: Titel pünktlich abschicken. Keine Verzögerung beim Ausliefern. Als Postbote: PAKET VOR DIE TÜR LEGEN, KLINGELN UND RENNEN!!!11


----------



## Apuh (10. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> The Duke Entzug kann zu folgenden Nebenwirkungen führen: Zittern, Schweißausbrüche, Paranoia, Aggressionen und Gewaltausbrüche.



Da ist mir gerade wieder das eingefallen!


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juni 2011)

Also das auspacken war schon toll ^^

Vorallem der Bastelduke is geil xD

Meine Würfel waren nur ein wenig mit weissen punkten beschprenkelt (vllt gehört es ja so  kA )


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Ja hier und da ein bissel Farbe abgeblättert .. aber sonst allet top


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Frage wer von euch, die bei Amazon vorbestellt haben, hat schon den Code für das DLC-Paket mit "Ego Boost" bekommen?


----------



## Zukane (10. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frage wer von euch, die bei Amazon vorbestellt haben, hat schon den Code für das DLC-Paket mit "Ego Boost" bekommen?



Was ist denn in dem DLC enthalten?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Nix weltbewegendes Große Köppe, extra Shirts, en Ego Boost  sowat halt


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel hat immerhin 68% geschafft


----------



## Servon (11. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat immerhin 68% geschafft



Dieser Test ist ein gutes Resümee (und als Pc Spieler hab ich ja 70%) und alle Punkte sind keine Überaschung. Er beschreibt die Pros und Contras sehr gut. Und da die Pros bei mir schwerer wiegen und die Contras nicht so wichtig sind, hat es mir richtig Spass gemacht. Der Gamestar Test ist einfach nur grottenschlecht argumentiert. Zuerst sagen sie es ist ein Shooter guter, alter Schule, aber kritisieren dies ein Paar Abschnitte später etc.. Hab es jetzt auf "come get some" durch und erlaube mir jetzt ein Urteil , es ist genau das, was ich erwartet habe. Es ist der Duke, er hat mir Nostalgie, Schmunzler und soliden Spielspass gebracht. Wir alle wissen, das 90% Bewertungen auch kein Garant für den eigenen Spielspass ist, aber der Duke hat mich nochmal gefangen, obwohl FPS Shooter gar nicht mein Fall sind. Man sollte den politisch nicht korrekten, kruden Humor auch mögen . Dazu kommt natürlich mein Fanbonus. Viele Duke Fans setzen es sogar auf einer Höhe von DN3D. (hatte 73% bei der Powerplay, wenn man meint sich nur an bloßen Zahlen orientieren zu wollen) 
Fazit: Wer es noch nicht erhalten hat, kann sich weiter freuen.Es hat mich gefesselt durch sei Flair und trotz den ganzen Rechtestreit der Publisher, hat der Duke es noch gut überstanden. Für mich war der Kauf eine gute Investion gewesen. Alle die deren Erwartungen nicht erfüllt worden sind, tun mir leid. Ich gönne jedem seine volle Duke Erfahrung.
Nach dem Duke beim Endboss seinen Satz...


Spoiler



"I'm gonna rip your eye out and piss on your brain, you alien dirtbag!" wahrgemacht hat.
... erhält man noch eine ordentliches Packet extras im Menü: Entwicklungszeitachse, Duke Soundbox, Concept arts etc.
Hoffe ihr hattet genausoviel Spass wie ich!


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat immerhin 68% geschafft



Hochgerundet auf 70% und man hat, was es ist: "Für Fans", nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2011)

http://winfuture.de/news,63679.html


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2011)

Grad leicht verwirrt



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie haben bei Amazon.de ein oder mehrere Exemplare des Spiels 'Duke Nukem Forever' vorbestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Code/Ihre Codes, mit dem Sie den "Duke's Big Package" freischalten können.
> 
> ...



Jetzt frag ich mich nru wo ich den Code eingeben muss  Weil im Spiel selbst finde ich kein Menü zum Code eingeben und bei Steam den Code registrieren bringt auch nix.. HÄH?


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Grad leicht verwirrt
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich nru wo ich den Code eingeben muss  Weil im Spiel selbst finde ich kein Menü zum Code eingeben und bei Steam den Code registrieren bringt auch nix.. HÄH?



Versuch es mal im "Downloadable Content" Bereich.
Kann grad nicht nachgucken aber glaube da sollte es richtig sein.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich da druff klicke werde ich zu ner Steam Seite gelotst die mir sagt"Es ist noch kein DLC für DNF verfügbar" 

Aber i versuchs nochmal


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2011)

Mal so als blöde Frage zwischendurch: Warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich nicht im Spieleforum?


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

Damit er wenigstens besucht ist ^^

Im Spieleforum versauert er


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Damit er wenigstens besucht ist ^^
> 
> Im Spieleforum versauert er



Das tun viele andere Threads dort auch und sind dennoch da.


----------



## Makanko (12. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat immerhin 68% geschafft



Das ist doch mal realistisch. Ich finde PCGames hat da wirklich zu viel Fan-Faktor in ihre Wertung einfließen lassen. Ziemlich irreführend für mich als nicht Duke-Nukem infizierter.^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> nicht Duke-Nukem infizierter



Du kannst mit dem Spiel dann sowieso nix anfangen. *g*


----------



## Zukane (13. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst mit dem Spiel dann sowieso nix anfangen. *g*




Wieso?

Einfach Demo ausprobieren und zocken! 
Kann ja auch welche mögen die die Games davor nicht gezockt haben oder?

kann man schlecht vom ersten Spiel sagen rofl "nur wenn du ein Fan bist kannst du damit was anfangen" ;D


----------



## Dracun (13. Juni 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand schon was über das "Free Multiplayer Add-On Pack"?


> Hello First Access Member,
> 
> As the launch date for Duke Nukem Forever approaches, we would like to offer a heartfelt thanks to you, the true believers who have already placed your bet on Duke with your pre-order, or Borderlands Game of the Year purchase. As a sign of our appreciation, Gearbox Software and 2K Games are thrilled to present every First Access Club member who has registered as of today the very first Duke Nukem Forever multiplayer downloadable add-on for free!* Surprise! Thank you again for all of your support. We're almost there.
> 
> ...


Habe ich in den FAQ darüber richtig gelesen das des nur für US Spieler verfügbar ist?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2011)

mal ne frage. habs am WE durchespielt und wollt mich jetzt an die erfolge machen, die ich mir erst nach dem endboss angesehen habe.

unter anderen gibt/gab es die, dass man am anfang das luftschiff über dem stadion abschiessen soll. das klappt bei mir nicht. gegoogelt, videos angesehen, 20 mal probiert - keine errungenschaft. dann bei mir unter "errungenschaften" nachgesehen ... gibts nicht. oO


http://www.insidegames.ch/duke-nukem-forever-erfolge-trophaeen-leitfaden/






die errungenschaft:


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* *
*

*Sonntag, schwarzer Sonntag – 5GS* */ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
_Schieße das Luftschiff über dem Stadion ab_

 Kurz vor dem ersten Boss im großen Stadion bekommt ihr eine Waffe. Sobald ihr durch den Fahrstuhl im Stadion seid, schaut nach oben und feuert ein paar Schüsse auf den fliegenden Zeppelin ab.







habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2011)

Ja ganze einfach .. mit dem Teil wat du hast auf den Zeppelin zielen und Bumm  Dan fängt der an zu brennen und fliegt weg/stürzt ab whatever .. Und geschafft


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2011)

neee. klappt bei mir nicht und den erfolg gibts bei mir auch nicht. in der liste der erfolge taucht er nicht auf. weder als "erledigt", noch als "offen". :-(

zeppelin stürzt auch nicht ab. brennt zwar aber kein absturz, kein erfolg.


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2011)

Das wars eigentlich ... Draufhalten ..es macht kurz Bumm .. dat Ding brennt ... fliegt aus dem Bild .. und juhuu geschafft 
Also ka warum es bei dir net funzt ..


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2011)

hab den verdacht, dass es nen kleinen unterschied zwischen PC und konsole gibt? spielst du auch auf PC?


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2011)

Natürlich wo denn sonnst?
Konsolen sind meines Erachtens nicht Ego-Shooter geeignet. Zum steuern des Ego-Shooter braucht man nun mal WASD & ne Maus .. und kein Pad ...

Ist meine Meinung


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Natürlich wo denn sonnst?
> Konsolen sind meines Erachtens nicht Ego-Shooter geeignet. Zum steuern des Ego-Shooter braucht man nun mal WASD & ne Maus .. und kein Pad ...
> 
> Ist meine Meinung



Halo tritt dir dabei aber in die Eier 

Ich werd mir den Duke allerdings auch demnächst besorgen, krieg schon ganz zittrige Finger...


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2011)

Wie sagt der Duke schon so schön:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Duke, hier ist ein Power Armor" "Power armor is for pussies!"


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2011)

*Hervorhol*

Was ich ja nicht ganz verstehe:
Wenn ich mir diese Tabelle hier anschaue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamestar
dann müsste der Duke eigentlich sauber und reibungslos bei mir laufen. Trotzdem habe ich manchmal mit kurzen "Laderucklern" zu kämpfen (weiß grad net wie ich es am besten beschreiben kann)
System:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Dou E8400
GraKa: Palit GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP
RAM: Corsair DDR2 PC800 4GB CL5 TWINX2 DHX
http://www.sysprofile.de/id125463

Also eigentlich allet grün .. hmm verwirrt bin. 
Und ich habe schon  einiges runter gestellt:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dracun/screenshot/541771268538419225?tab=public
&
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dracun/screenshot/541771268538417019/?tab=public

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich verwirrt ... 
Na ja hab eh beschlossen mir en bissel geld zusammen zu sparen und dann einiges zu verbessern an der Kiste 

Aja ich spiele das Spiel erstmal uff Deutsch durch ... und danach werde ich es in Englisch genießen  Undja Englisch ist besser .. Hab ja die Demo uff Englisch gehabt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

nachladeruckler leigen ja an festplatte/auslergungsdatei und der auslastung vom ram in windows. oder es ist einfach mistig programmiert^^ ist der ram beim zocken auf 90%?

edit: duke kritik -.- mein fehler


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oder es ist einfach mistig programmiert^^



Dann wärs ein generelles Problem. Hab keine Ruckler, außer das LAG im MP.


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2011)

So hab jetzt mal allet aus gehabt, was nicht nötig ist
-FF
-Rainmeter
-etc

und trotzdem ne Auslastung von 42% des Arbeitsspeichers ... ob des an Vista liegt? Hmm werde ich wohl mal 7 ausprobieren müssen ... na ja zum Glück ist des ja jetzt et mehr so teuer. 
Beim Zocken muss i heute Abend mal druff achten


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juni 2011)

Vista ist sowieso der letzte Scheiß^^ (habs zwar auch aber egal  )

btw: bei mir ruckelt soweit garnix^^


----------



## Zukane (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Schatten auf High gestellt anstatt auf Ultra und AA komplett aus.

Weil bei manchen Stellen die FPS einfach runetr geht udn es natürlich dann ruckelt.

Mein System:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition 4x2,5 GhZ
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 460 (die von Gigabyte)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2 (400 mhz)
Auflösung: 1920x1080
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Und die Grafik soll auch dann noch veraltet sein naja^^


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2011)

Also beim zocken is die Auslastung des Speichers bei 52 maximal 55 %  ... also echt ka woran das liegt 
Aber egal fun macht es trotzdem 

Endlich den 2ten Battlelord uff dem Damm gepackt .. die Drecksau ...der hat mich mächtig geärgert


----------



## Berserkius (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wie ich in den Multiplayer von Duke gelange?? Bei mir steht jedesmal ich soll mich irgendwo einloggen. Auf der seite war nichts zu finden. Oder muss ich das Spiel unter Steam woanders starten??



grüßle


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2011)

Normalerweise reicht der Klick auf Multiplayer, sofern du Steam grad nicht im Offline-Modus laufen hast.
Ansonsten kann ich mir grad nur vorstellen, dass der "Masterserver" grad nur down ist, der die Verbindungen zu den Deticated und Privat-Spielen handled.


----------



## Berserkius (17. Juni 2011)

Hmm der Multiplayer ist in grauer schrift und dort steht *Du bist nicht angemeldet, um den Onlinedienst zu nutzen melde dich bitte an* Danke trotzem werde dann mal schauen.Oki habs



*vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Bitte machen Sie einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel in Ihrem Steam-Client und gehen zu Eigenschaften, stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass die Aktivierung der Steam-Community im Spiel eingeschaltet ist.

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung. *

auf zum Multiplayer und danke nochmal


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Deticated und Privat-Spielen handled.



Wo findet man die .. bzw wie findet man die   
Da müsste doch die Performance besser sein, oder?


----------



## Zukane (17. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom Multiplayer?

Also ich bin bisschen enttäuscht. Die haben ja gesagt die habens verschoben weil sie noch am Multiplayer arbeiten würden.

Naja nix besodneres würd ich mal sagen :/
Man kann zwar in seinem haus Gegenstände und Babes mit der erreichten Stufen freischalten und bisschen Kleidung aber sonst hmm


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

Was hast du denn erwartet?
Is doch nix anderes als CoD wo du Waffen,Skins etc freischalten musst.
Und hier brauchst du noch net mal die Waffen freischalten.

Der Mp selber is funny.... Capture the babe .. himmlisch


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Multiplayer?
> 
> Also ich bin bisschen enttäuscht. Die haben ja gesagt die habens verschoben weil sie noch am Multiplayer arbeiten würden.
> 
> ...



Ist halt ein Spiel ohne Features. 
Ewig Zeit lassen und dann nur das mind. liefern.

Denke mal die Pfuscher die Duke entwickelt haben, haben einfach den netcode/multiplayer im allg. versaut und mussten den neu schreiben.


----------



## Dracun (3. August 2011)

> GANZE BEITRÄGE ÜBERSCHRIFTEN
> 15:18
> Duke Nukem Forever Update Released
> Product Update - Valve
> ...



Nice Updates


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Texture quality improvements" - was das bedeutet, schau ich mir heute Abend an. *g*[/font]


----------



## Dracun (3. August 2011)

Jaaa gespannt bin


----------



## MasterXoX (3. August 2011)

Na endlich kann man mehr Waffen tragen 
Das war so ätzend nur 2 tragen zu können ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"Texture quality improvements" - was das bedeutet, schau ich mir heute Abend an. *g*[/font]



*Bild von ZAM entfernt*


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Ich hab das Bild zu dem immer noch indizierten Vorgänger mal entfernt.


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

der ist immer noch indiziert ? die könnte ja mal sowas wie ne verjährungsklausel reinbringen selbst predator ist vom index runter und wird jetzt als fsk16 verkauf und wurde nicht geschnitten


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die könnte ja mal sowas wie ne verjährungsklausel reinbringen



Gibts, aber die 25 Jahre sind noch nicht rum. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (3. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibts, aber die 25 Jahre sind noch nicht rum. ^^



Bis dahin schneide ich meinen Kuchen definitiv schon mit einem Laserschwert dursch


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

25 jahre - wtf ^^

die spinnen doch ich wär für ne kürzere spanne weil gerade bei filmen und spielen kann man schon teils nach 5 jahren nicht mehr wissen warum wurde das indiziert.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 25 jahre - wtf ^^
> 
> die spinnen doch ich wär für ne kürzere spanne weil gerade bei filmen und spielen kann man schon teils nach 5 jahren nicht mehr wissen warum wurde das indiziert.



Bis 2021 hat es noch Zeit - wenn es dann nicht wieder jemand zur Neuprüfung vorlegt. BOOM von ID Software, das wegen seiner realistischen Gewaltdarstellung indiziert wurde, hat 2017 die Chance auf Bewährung.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"Texture quality improvements" - was das bedeutet, schau ich mir heute Abend an. *g*[/font]



1 Pixel mehr!


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bis 2021 hat es noch Zeit - wenn es dann nicht wieder jemand zur Neuprüfung vorlegt. BOOM von ID Software, das wegen seiner realistischen Gewaltdarstellung indiziert wurde, hat 2017 die Chance auf Bewährung.



ich würde es ja bei männerjäger und post verstehen da zielt das gameplay drauf ab ^^ naja geht zu sehr ot ^^


----------



## SPhillips (3. August 2011)

hey leute bin schon fast durch mit dem spiel. nun komm ich leider nicht mehr vorran und habe mir duke nukem forever cheats gesucht^^ nur leider funz. die nicht was mache ich falsch??? 

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

SPhillips schrieb:


> hey leute bin schon fast durch mit dem spiel. nun komm ich leider nicht mehr vorran und habe mir duke nukem forever cheats gesucht^^ nur leider funz. die nicht was mache ich falsch???
> 
> mfg





> *ACHTUNG: Dieser Cheat funktioniert *nicht*!*
> Warum löschen wir ihn dann nicht? Ganz einfach: Diese Codes kursieren im Internet und sorgen für eine Menge Verunsicherung. Viele Spieler denken, dass sie etwas falsch machen bei der Eingabe. Damit Sie sich diesen Ärger ersparen können, entlarven wir im SpieleRadar derartige Fakes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Das Spiel benötigt auch keine Cheats - ist doch extrem leicht, weil man leider keine Healthpacks braucht - wie jeder moderne "ich duck mich und bin heile"-Shooter.


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2011)

Was bringt es das Game auf ganz schwer durchzuspeieln?^^


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Was bringt es das Game auf ganz schwer durchzuspeieln?^^



Achievement


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Spiel benötigt auch keine Cheats - ist doch extrem leicht, weil man leider keine Healthpacks braucht - wie jeder moderne "ich duck mich und bin heile"-Shooter.



Man bräuchte ja auch sonst Ego-Packs


----------

